# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Φοβος για ΣΚΠ

## NikosK

Καλησπερα, γραφω πρωτη φορα αν και παρακολουθω το φορουμ χρονια, ειμαι 34 χρονων. Ολα αρχισαν οταν εχασα ξαφνικα στενο οικογενειακο μου προσωπο.
Απο τοτε τα τελευταια χρονια ειμαι εμμονικος με τις ασθενειες, ολο νομιζω οτι κατι εχω. Βεβαια τα συμπτωματα υπαρχουν. Στην αρχη νομιζα για καρκινο στο πνευμονα επειδη καπνιζα παρα πολλα χρονια, εκανα πλακες μεχρι και αξονικη επειδη ειχα κατι τσιμπηματα και πονους στο στηθος, μετα ετυχε να φτυσω απυροελαχιστο αιμα σαν μια πολυ μικρη κουκιδα μερικες φορες, ειπα αιμοπτυση ετρεχα στα νοσοκομεια και στους γιατρους, μετα φοβομουν οτι η ακτινοβολια της αξονικης ειναι, που ειναι, παρα πολυ μεγαλη, και φοβομουν παρα πολυ, διαβαζα, εψαχνα στο ιντερνετ. Μετα οτι εχω aids, αν και ειχα κανει εξετασεις και δεν κανω αστατη ζωη γενικα, πηρα τηλεφωνο τη γραμμη και με καθυσηχασαν.
Το τελευταιο μηνα εχω ενα πονο σαν καψιμο στο ποδι, τωρα ειναι λιγο καλυτερα, μπηκα και ειδα οτι ειναι συμπτωμα της ΣΚΠ, το καψιμο. Απο τοτε δεν μπορω να ησυχασω. Πηγα σε ορθοπεδικο μου ειπε δεν βλεπει κατι, σε δερματολογο το ιδιο και μετα σε δυο νευρολογους ο ενας μου εγραψε να κανω μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι για να ησυχασω οπως μου ειπε απο το φοβο για σκπ, την εκανα ηταν καθαρη. Μετα διαβαζω οτι δεν φτανει μονο αυτη πρεπει να κανεις και αλλες μαγνητικες. Ξυπναω δυο μερες μετα και βλεπω κατι σαν τριχουλες στο οπτικο μου πεδιο, στα ματια μου, floaters λεγονται στα αγγλικα και φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να εχει και αυτο σχεση. Πηγα στον οφθαλμιατρο μου εκανε βυθοσκοπηση νομιζω ετσι λεγεται, μου ειπε δεν εχω κατι και δεν εχει σχεση αυτο με τη σκληρυνση. Απο χθες ρε παιδια νοιωθω το κεφαλι μου να μουδιαζει πισω αριστερα και σαν να με τραβαει μεχρι το μαγουλο. Πηγα σε ψυχιατρο πριν μια βδομαδα που εδωσε σεροξατ και ζαναξ τα οποια αρχισα πριν μερικες μερες.
Ρε παιδια, ειναι δυνατον ολα αυτα να ειναι του μυαλου μου και το ελαφρυ μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι και προσωπο αριστερα, και οι τριχιτσες στα ματια μου τυχαιες και ο πονος τωρα οχι σαν καψιμο πια, σαν πονος εκει που ειναι το καλαμι απο την εξωτερικη πλευρα, να μην εχουν σχεση;
Σας εχει τυχει τιποτα αναλογο εσας; Δεν ξερω τι να κανω πια..

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Καλησπερα, γραφω πρωτη φορα αν και παρακολουθω το φορουμ χρονια, ειμαι 34 χρονων. Ολα αρχισαν οταν εχασα ξαφνικα στενο οικογενειακο μου προσωπο.
> Απο τοτε τα τελευταια χρονια ειμαι εμμονικος με τις ασθενειες, ολο νομιζω οτι κατι εχω. Βεβαια τα συμπτωματα υπαρχουν. Στην αρχη νομιζα για καρκινο στο πνευμονα επειδη καπνιζα παρα πολλα χρονια, εκανα πλακες μεχρι και αξονικη επειδη ειχα κατι τσιμπηματα και πονους στο στηθος, μετα ετυχε να φτυσω απυροελαχιστο αιμα σαν μια πολυ μικρη κουκιδα μερικες φορες, ειπα αιμοπτυση ετρεχα στα νοσοκομεια και στους γιατρους, μετα φοβομουν οτι η ακτινοβολια της αξονικης ειναι, που ειναι, παρα πολυ μεγαλη, και φοβομουν παρα πολυ, διαβαζα, εψαχνα στο ιντερνετ. Μετα οτι εχω aids, αν και ειχα κανει εξετασεις και δεν κανω αστατη ζωη γενικα, πηρα τηλεφωνο τη γραμμη και με καθυσηχασαν.
> Το τελευταιο μηνα εχω ενα πονο σαν καψιμο στο ποδι, τωρα ειναι λιγο καλυτερα, μπηκα και ειδα οτι ειναι συμπτωμα της ΣΚΠ, το καψιμο. Απο τοτε δεν μπορω να ησυχασω. Πηγα σε ορθοπεδικο μου ειπε δεν βλεπει κατι, σε δερματολογο το ιδιο και μετα σε δυο νευρολογους ο ενας μου εγραψε να κανω μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι για να ησυχασω οπως μου ειπε απο το φοβο για σκπ, την εκανα ηταν καθαρη. Μετα διαβαζω οτι δεν φτανει μονο αυτη πρεπει να κανεις και αλλες μαγνητικες. Ξυπναω δυο μερες μετα και βλεπω κατι σαν τριχουλες στο οπτικο μου πεδιο, στα ματια μου, floaters λεγονται στα αγγλικα και φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να εχει και αυτο σχεση. Πηγα στον οφθαλμιατρο μου εκανε βυθοσκοπηση νομιζω ετσι λεγεται, μου ειπε δεν εχω κατι και δεν εχει σχεση αυτο με τη σκληρυνση. Απο χθες ρε παιδια νοιωθω το κεφαλι μου να μουδιαζει πισω αριστερα και σαν να με τραβαει μεχρι το μαγουλο. Πηγα σε ψυχιατρο πριν μια βδομαδα που εδωσε σεροξατ και ζαναξ τα οποια αρχισα πριν μερικες μερες.
> Ρε παιδια, ειναι δυνατον ολα αυτα να ειναι του μυαλου μου και το ελαφρυ μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι και προσωπο αριστερα, και οι τριχιτσες στα ματια μου τυχαιες και ο πονος τωρα οχι σαν καψιμο πια, σαν πονος εκει που ειναι το καλαμι απο την εξωτερικη πλευρα, να μην εχουν σχεση;
> Σας εχει τυχει τιποτα αναλογο εσας; *Δεν ξερω τι να κανω πια..*


Καλησπέρα
Να σταματήσεις να ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ και να ακούς ΜΟΝΟ την άποψη των γιατρών.Είναι γνωστό ότι στο ίντερνετ γράφει ο καθένας το μακρύ του και το κοντό του.Επίσης αν βάλεις 100 ανθρώπους να διαβάσουν στο ίντερνετ τα συμπτώματα μιας ασθένειας,οι 95 από αυτούς θα νομίζουν πως πάσχουν γιατί νομίζουν πως έχουν ένα από ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ που αναφέροντε σε κάθε ασθένεια.Αυτό συνήθως συμβαίνει γιατί αναφέρονται όλα πολύ γενικά.Κάτι σαν τα ζώδια,χωρίς να θέλω να κοροιδέψω.Εγώ έτσι το βλέπω.
Και κάτι τελευταίο.Αν διαβάσει κανείς το ποστ σου,θα καταλάβει πως μιλάει μόνο για ανίατες ασθένειες,ασθένειες δηλαδή που δεν μπορούν να θεραπευτούν και η αναμονή στο να μάθεις αν έχεις κάποια από αυτές ή όχι,είναι στην ουσία αυτή που σε σκοτώνει.Σήμερα είναι η ΣΚΠ,χθες το AIDS,προχθές ο καρκίνος.Κάποιος ψυχολόγος εδώ μπορεί να σου πει για τον φόβο του θανάτου ή κάτι παρόμοιο.Αυτό που έχω να σου πω εγώ είναι να σταματήσεις να διαβάζεις για συμπτώματα στο ιντερνετ γιατί σου κάνουνε κακό και το ένα θα φέρνει το άλλο μέχρι τη στιγμή που θα αρρώστησεις μόνο στην ιδέα ότι μπορεί να αρρώστησεις.

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν εχεις τιποτα..εχεις απλα υποχονδριαση..παρε τα φαρμακα που ειπε ο ψυχιατρος κ αν μπορεσεις οικονομικα ξεκινα ψυχοθεραπεια..+ μη διαβαζεις τιποτα απο το νετ..θα σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα..εδω κ 7 μερες το ματι μου "πεταει"...μπηκα κ διαβασα τι ειναι..κ λεει οτι αν πεταει πολλες μερες πανω απο 1 μερα δηλαδη...τοτε ειναι συμπτωμα ΣΚΠ. εγω επειδη δεν ειμαι υποχονδρια καθολου..γελασα..λεω κοιτα να δεις ρε παιδι μου αν το διαβασει αυτοτ καποιος υποχονδριος πραγματικα την πατησε.απο τοτε που βγηκε το νετ..πλουτισαν οι γιατροι..
το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι ολα αυτα που εχεις ειναι απο στρες κ εκδηλωνονται με μουδιασματα στο κεφαλι κλπ..γι αυτο μεινε πιστος στην θεραπεια σου κ εμποδισε με καθε τροπο τον εαυτο σου να κοιταει το νετ κ να googlaρει..οκ??

----------


## NikosK

Σας ευχαριστω ρε παιδια, αυτο προσπαθω να κανω, αλλα ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο. Τωρα βεβαια τα εχω διαβασει ολα, ωρες ατελειωτες σε φορουμ εχω γινει εξπερ δεν χρειαζεται να διαβασω και τιποτα αλλο. Σημερα ολη τη μερα ειμαι στο κρεβατι, δεν αντεχω να σηκωθω πανω απο θεμα ψυχολογιας και αυτο το κεφαλι το νιωθω ακομα σαν να ειναι μουδιασμενο σε ενα σημειο κοντα στο αυτι απο πισω..

----------


## NikosK

Απλα ηθελα να ξερω αν αντιμετωπιζουν και αλλοι αυτα τα συμπτωματα, εχω αναγκη να το συζητησω αυτο με ατομα που πιθανως να εχουν νοιωσει τα ιδια..

----------


## Gallowdance

Πω, ναι, μη διαβάζεις στο internet συμπτώματα, μπορεί και να τα πάθεις!!! :P Εγώ όσες φορές το έκανα (την πάτησα μια φορά προ τετραετίας και πρόσφατα ξανά έψαξα) βλασφήμησα την ώρα και τη στιγμή. A, και αυτά που περιγράφεις δεν είναι συμπτώματα της ΣΚΠ, ξέρω από τη μαμά μου που την έχει πάνω από 30 χρόνια και είναι μια χαρά (αν εξαιρέσεις κάποια προβλήματα στη βάδιση που προκάλεσε με το μυαλό της)... Όλα είναι θέμα μυαλού και το πιθανότερο είναι να έχεις σωματοποιήσει το άγχος σου για τις αρρώστιες + το ότι είσαι καλυμμένος με τη μαγνητική.

----------


## NikosK

Μακαρι, απλα διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ οτι μπορει να μη το δειξει η μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και να θελει κ αλλες μαγνητικες. Αυτο που δεν μου περναει το ελαφρυ σαν μουδιασμα στην αριστερα πλευρα του κεφαλιου και λιγο στο μαγουλο με τρελαινει. Το εχει νιωσει κανεις αλλος και να βασιζεται σε υπερμετρο ή συσσωρευμενο αγχος;

----------


## dcat

Το ίντερνετ δεν μπορεί να βγάλει διάγνωση περισσότερο μπερδεύει, μπορούν αυτά που λες να τα προκαλέσει κάποια ψυχική διαταραχή αλλά εγώ με όσα λες θα κοιτούσα τη σπονδυλική μου στήλη, αυχένα πλάτη μέση όλα και θα έκανα ελαφρά γυμναστική, περπάτημα κολύμπι όχι κάτι άλλο. Γενικώς δεν ακούγεται κάτι ανησυχητικό ούτε και για αγωγή ψυχιατρική εκτός και αν πανικοβάλλεσαι τόσο πολύ. Και η μαγνητική που ήδη έκανες αρκεί για την ώρα.

----------


## JimZe

> Μακαρι, απλα διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ οτι μπορει να μη το δειξει η μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και να θελει κ αλλες μαγνητικες. Αυτο που δεν μου περναει το ελαφρυ σαν μουδιασμα στην αριστερα πλευρα του κεφαλιου και λιγο στο μαγουλο με τρελαινει. Το εχει νιωσει κανεις αλλος και να βασιζεται σε υπερμετρο ή συσσωρευμενο αγχος;


Αυτό το ελαφρύ σκύρτημα-μούδιασμα στο αριστερό πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού και στο αριστερό μάγουλο κάποιες φορές το νιώθω και εγώ κάποιες φορές, είναι μάλιστα νέο απόκτημα καθώς μέχρι πριν μερικές μέρες δεν είχα τέτοιο σύμπτωμα.. δεν διαρκεί σε μένα ευτυχώς πολύ... Όλα αυτά είναι από έντονη ψυχολογική πίεση, δηλαδή άγχος και στρες φίλε μου μη το ψάχνεις περαιτέρω... Εφόσον έχουμε κάνει βασικές παθολογικές και μικροβιολογικές εξετάσεις είμαστε μια χαρά. Το άγχος είναι άτιμο πράγμα...

----------


## NikosK

Κανεις αλλος που θα εχει νοιωσει αυτο το μουδιασμα στο μαγουλο/κεφαλι? Καπου διαβαζα οτι μπορει να ειναι απο το σφηξιμο των δοντιων.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Εδώ εγώ, έχω ακριβώς αυτό που λες σφύξιμο-μουδιασμα στην αριστερη πλευρα του κεφαλιού μέχρι και μάγουλο. Μερικές φορές και ούλα και γλώσσα...Σε αντίθεση με σένα δεν έχω πάει σε κανέναν γιατρό, περίμενα να μου περάσει αλλά έχει περάσει 1+ μήνας οπότε ίσως είναι καιρός να πάω να δω. Συνδιαστικά με πονάει και το στήθος καμιά φορά ή η ωμοπλάτη (σαν νεύρο) μέχρι και το αριστερό πόδι. Το χειρότερο συναίσθημα είναι το μόύδιασμα στο μάγουλο...δε το αντέχω μου φέρνει εκνευρισμό και με κάνει να θέλω να μην κάνω τίποτα....σκέψου πόσο δύσκολο είναι που έχω ένα μικρό κοριτσάκι, ένα σκυλάκι και έναν σύζηγο που έχει κουραστεί να ακουει πως έχω το ένα και το άλλο....

----------


## NikosK

Ωχ και εσυ σαν και εμενα εισαι. Μονιμα το εχεις? Εμενα οταν κανω μπανιο περναει λιγακι. Αυτο το σφυξιμο ετσι το νοιωθω και εγω.. Εισαι πιεσμενη ψυχολογικα? Εγω πολυ. Και εγω το εχω τωρα μερικες μερες και τωρα που γραφω το αισθανομαι λιγο. Και εγω ξυπναω το πρωι και το πρωτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι αυτο αν θα το εχω και σημερα ή οχι.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Το ίδιο και εγώ, η πρωτη σκέψη μου το πρωι είναι θα το έχω ή όχι? και με πιάνει κατα τις 8.30 το πρωι....το νοιώθω μόνιμα, έχω προσπαθήσει να βγω εξω με παρέα, με την οικογένεια, σε θέατρα όπου θες αυτό εκεί. Πάντα είμαι πιεσμένη ψυχολογικά δυστυχώς....με πιάνουν και τα κλάματα για άσχετα θέματα και αυτό που με έστειλε σήμερα ήταν η κόρη μου που μου είπε, μαμά πως κάνεις αυτό το φαί για να ξέρω να το κάνω όταν μεγαλώσω...και σκέφτηκα ότι θα πεθάνω σε συνδιασμό με το σκύλο μου που τώρα τελευταία δε ξεκολάει από πάνω μου....τραγικά όλα αυτά ακούγονται πλέον δε μπορω να μιλήσω σε κανέναν παρά μόνο σε αυτο το forum.

----------


## NikosK

Δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις το ποσο σε καταλαβαινω.. Και εγω μια απο τα ιδια, σε ποιον να πω και τι που νομιζουν οτι τους κοροιδευουμε.. Πρεπει να δοσουμε στον ευατο μας τη δυνατοτητα να ξεαγχωθουμε γαμωτο για να δουμε αν ολα αυτα πηγαζουν απο το αγχος ή οχι. Εισαι καλυτερα; Τι κανεις; Εγω τωρα αρχισα και τα ψυχοφαρμακα, πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου..

----------


## glamshine4ever

Σήμερα εχω ραντεβού με νευρολόγο, να δούμε τι θα μου πει...δεν έχω ξαναπάει εκτός μια φορά στα 22 μου που ειχα πονοκεφαλους για πολλους μήνες και ο μόνο λόγος που ήθελα να πάω ήταν για να μου γράψει μαγνητική και εκείνος μιλούσε για φάρμακα. Η μαμα μου τότε έγινε Τουρκος που λέμε, άρχισε να φωνάζει να σπάει να κάνει διάφορα, δεμπορούσε να δεχτεί πως θα παίρνω φάρμακα από 22...... και ενώ ημουν πολύ χάλια αυτή της η αντίδραση με ξύπνησε και έγινα περδίκι!

Τα ίδια είμαι με εξαίρεση χτες που ήμουν λίγο καλύτερα, σήμερα στη δουλειά πάλι το μούδιασμα εκεί....φιλαράκια.

----------


## NikosK

Θα δεις ολα μια χαρα θα πανε, κρατα μας ενημερους. Δεν ξερω ρε γμτ μηπως τελικα τα χρειαζομαστε και εγω δεν μπορουσα να το διαννοηθω οτι μπορει να φτασω στο σημειο να παρω φαρμακα. Ασε που με εχουν τρελανει στις παρενεργειες. Εφτασα στο pick, μεχρι και στα εφημερευοντα πηγα στο ψυχιατρικο. Αυτο που δεν μπορουμε να ηρεμησουμε με τιποτα που θα παει δεν ξερω.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Να σου στείλω τη μάνα μου αν είναι...θα αρχίσει τα δικά της και προκειμένου να μην την ακούς θα γίνεις περδίκι...να τώρα με έκραζε στο τηλ που εχω να πάω στο γιατρό και μου λεει έλα να σου πάρω ρούχα άστον τον γιατρό....συμπαράσταση μιλάμε!!!

----------


## NikosK

> Να σου στείλω τη μάνα μου αν είναι...θα αρχίσει τα δικά της και προκειμένου να μην την ακούς θα γίνεις περδίκι...να τώρα με έκραζε στο τηλ που εχω να πάω στο γιατρό και μου λεει έλα να σου πάρω ρούχα άστον τον γιατρό....συμπαράσταση μιλάμε!!!


Μηπως επειδη βαθια μεσα της νοιωθει οτι εισαι καλα; Εχουν προαισθημα οι μαμαδες. Τι σου ειπε τελικα ο γιατρος? Ασε με να μαντεψω.. Αγχος;

----------


## glamshine4ever

Με εξέτασε και μου συνέστησε μαγνητική αυχένα...το μούδιασμα που νιώθω στο πρόσωπο στα μάγουλα κτλ είναι από το τρίδυμο νεύρο που μπορεί να σχετίζεται με τον αυχένα (μου τόνισε πως είναι άνευ σημασίας). Μου έγραψε χάπια να μην πονάω (όχι αγχολυτικά). Δε μίλησε για στρες καθόλου, γιατι πάει να αποκλείσει πρώτα τους παθολογικούς παράγοντες....οπότε θα πρέπει να κάνω τη μαγνητική

----------


## NikosK

Διαβαζω τωρα για το τριδυμο νευρο και εχω αγχωθει ακομα περισσοτερο για τους λογους που μπορει να του δημιουργηθει προβλημα. Ομως βλεπω οτι εχει οξυς πονους, δεν ειναι η ιδια συμπτωματολογια με τη δικια μας που εχουμε αυτο το εκαφρυ μυρμηγκιασμα. Μονο αυχενα σου εγραψε; Ας ελπισουμε οτι ειναι απο το αγχος, αν και εγω αδυνατω να το πιστεψω οτι μπορει να προερχονται ολα απο αυτο.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Μου έγραψε αυχένα, σπονδυλική στήλη και μυελό....από ότι βλέπω στο παραπεμπτικο....οξυ πόνο έχω καμιά φορά αλλά όχι με διάρκεια......και γω δε νομιζω να είναι αγχος, κάτι έχει ερεθίσει τα νεύρα εκεί, γιατί εγώ πονάω και πίσω στην πλάτη (πονάω εννοώ νευρόπονος) αριστερά....και μου ειπε να μη σηκώνω βάρος καθόλου μέχρι να κάνω τις εξετάσεις μήπως έχει κάποιος σπόνδυλος μετακινηθεί...να σου πω φοβάμαι την εξέταση....και γενικά είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένη

----------


## NikosK

Νομιζω μια ειναι αυτη αυχενα. Ποσο λεει γυρω στα 250 ευρω; Και εγω ειμαι στεναχωρημενος, σημερα δεν μπορουσα να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι. Ουτε καν να φαω, τιποτα. Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Ο νευροπονος μπορει να ειναι κατι ασχετο ομως.

----------


## glamshine4ever

200 λέει και θα πληρώσω 35+...μην το βάζεις κάτω και σε ρίχνει στο κρεββάτι...δε ξέρω την ηλικία σου αλλά δώσε κουράγιο στον εαυτό σου και σήκω, εγώ μπορεί να υποφέρω εγώ ξέρω πόσο αλλά δουλεύω, κρατάω το σπίτι το παιδί....δεν αφήνω τα κεκτημένα μου. Μην παραιτείσαι από τη ζωή σήκω πάνω ούτο σι αλλως πονάς, ας πονάς στη θάλασσα στην ταβερνα στο σινεμά παρά στο κρεββάτι. ΄΄Εχω πάντα στο νου ένα γείτονα που ειχε ψυχολογικά και ειπε να ξαπλώσει μερικές μέρες και έμεινε σε ένα δωμάτιο 40 χρόνια!!! με εξάρτηση από ψυχοφάρμακα. Να αγαπάς εσένα........να σκέφτεσαι όσα έχεις καταφέρει και σήκω. Ο πονος θα δούμε από τι είναι, ότι και να είναι θα το δούμε.

----------


## NikosK

Κοπελα μου 34 ειμαι, δεν μπορω να με βοηθησω οταν προκειται για τετοια θεματα. Ειλικρινα λυγιζω. Σ ολα τα αλλα τη παλευω και στις πιο ακραιες συνθηκες, και με τις δουλειες και με ολα τα καταφερνω μονος μου, αυτο δεν μπορω να το ξεπερασω με τιποτα. Σημερα το πρωι ξυπνησα και πηγα και εκανα μαγνητικη και στον αυχενα. Ξοδευω ολα τα χρηματα που εχω εκει και δεν με νοιαζει κιολας. Πριν απο λιγο πηρα την γνωματευση και περασα και απο το πρωτο νευρολογο που ειχα παει να του την δειξω. Με το που περνω το χαρτι τα εχασα, μια ολοκληρη σελιδα Α3, Α4, Α5 και ολο παραξενες λεξεις. Λεω αυτο ηταν. Ψελιζω στην κοπελα στη γραμματεια, μηπως ειναι εδω κανας γιατρος να μου πει μια γνωμη, μου λεει ανεβα επανω, ανεβαινω λεω γιατρε μπορειτε να μου πειτε μια γνωμη γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω, μου λεει εχεις 3 κηλες στον αυχενα, λεω εχει σχεση με τη σκληρυνση μου λεει οχι αυτο ειναι ορθοπεδικο θεμα. Το χε πει και ενα παιδι πριν στα σχολια αυτο με τον αυχενα, αλλα ουτε που μου πηγαινε το μυαλο. Η μια κηλη ειναι μεγαλη, οι αλλες δυο πιο μικρες. Ηταν εκει και ενας γιατρος εκτος απο τον ακτινολογο-γιατρο, τον ρωτουσα διαφορα, θελει προσοχη γενικοτερα. Μετα πηρα τις μαγνητικες και τις πηγα στον νευρολογο το πρωτο του τα εδειξα, τον ρωτησα αν μπορει να ειναι το μουδιασμα (το οποιο δεν το νοιωθω αυτη τη στιγμη, δηλαδη εχουμε ξεφυγει εντελως!!!! αλλα πιστευω καπου εκει ειναι δεν εφυγε δια παντως) απο τον αυχενα, μου λεει κοιτα να δεις εκανες μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι, οτι και να ειναι δεν ειναι σοβαρο. Και ισως να εχει και δικιο. Θα συνεχισω μαλλον τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και τα αγχολιτικα γιατι νομιζω οτι σιγουρα δεν θα περασει ολο αυτο ετσι. Πηγα και στο κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας του δημου μου το πρωι, το οποιο πας και μιλας με ψυχολογο και θα αρχισω και εκει να κανω καμια συνεδρια απο την επομενη εβδομαδα. Χρειαζεται σιγουρα αν σκεφτεις οτι αυτη τη στιγμη φοραω ενα κολαρο στο λαιμο μου το οποιο ειχα απο παλια. Επισης δεν ξερω αν ο πονος στο ποδι μου ειναι απο τον αυχενα, δυσκολο μου φαινεται, ισως να ειναι απο τη μεση που παλιοτερα ειχα μεγαλο προβλημα και εκει ειχα κηλες και μου πιεζαν το ισχυακο νευρο και ποναγα στο ποδι, αλλα το αλλο οχι αυτο. Πολυς πονος τοτε εφυγε μετα απο χρονο+ με βελονισμο. Δεν το πιστευα, κι ομως ειχε κανει δουλεια. Ειναι και η δουλεια μου τετοια ειμαι γραφιστας, περναω 12 ωρες σ αυτη τη καρεκλα σε αθλια σταση σωματος, να κρατας λεει το σωμα σου σε καλη σταση, ενταξει δουλεψε εσυ καθε μερα 10+ ωρες πανω απο εναν υπολογιστη και ελα μετα να μου πεις αν μπορεις να κρατας τη σωστη σταση. Η να σηκωνεσαι και να κανεις βολτες στο ενδιαμεσω. Οκ, και να καθομαι αλλες δυο ωρες παραπανω για τις βολτες που κοβω. Να σου πω ηθελα και κατι αλλο, προσπαθησε να βαλεις μια καλη ενυδατικη στο μαγουλακι σου να δεις μηπως εχει κανα αποτελεσμα. Εμενα ειχε λιγο χθες, μη φανταστεις τιποτα τρελο μπορει να ηταν και placebo, αλλα ενα τσακ το χαλαρωσε.

----------


## NikosK

Ποτε θα πας για τη μαγνητικη?

----------


## glamshine4ever

Τη Δευτέρα 25 γιατί θα λείπω την άλλη εβδομάδα σε ταξίδι. Οι κήλες δηλαδή τι είναι, τι πρέπει να κάνεις? Εμένα στο μούδιασμα με βοηθάει η τσιχλα το να μασάω τσίχλες...ενυδατική βάζω σαν κορίτσι και γω πρωι βράδυ ααα με βοηθάει και το να πλένω τα δόντια μου....τα έχω πεντακάθαρα 5 φορές την ημέρα χαχαχα

Εσύ νομίζω να πάψεις να ανησυχείς γιατί έκανες ότι ήταν δυνατο από εξετάσεις...να τις δει και ένας καλός γιατρός και νομίζω να πάψεις να ασχολείσαι. Είναι και η δουλειά σου που είναι μοναχική και μπαίνεις στο λούκι των σκέψεων....

θα κάνω τη μαγνητική να δω τι θα γίνει θα την πάω σε γιατρό και αν μου πει δεν είναι τίποτα θα βάλω μια τελεία γιατι στο τέλος θα διαλύσω ότι έχω φτιάξει, τον εαυτό μου, την οικογένεια μου, τους φίλους μου. Ότι κάτι έχω είμαι σίγουρη γιατί με ενοχλεί και το σαγόνι και οι κρόταφοι και στο στέρνο νοιώθω πίεση, το βράδυ όταν ξαπλώνω με ενοχλεί η σπονδυλικη μου στηλη, τα ποδια μου άσε είναι τόσα πολλά που κουράζομαι να τα γράφω, με κορυφαίο πως ξεραίνεται η γλώσσα μου στον υπνο και το πρωι δε τη νοιώθω.....πλέον δεν παραπονιέμαι σε κανεναν γιατί εχω γίνει γραφική. Με βλέπω στον καθρέφτη καμια φορά και με λυπάμαι....νοιωθω να έχω κάποια ασθένεια. 

πρόσφατα διάβασα μια ιστορία μιας κοπέλας που πονούσε στο πόδι για καιρό και πήγε και έκανε όλες τις εξετάσεις, πήγε στους καλύτερους γιατρούς για 7 χρόνια πήγαινε σε κάθε γιατρό που της έλεγαν και τελικά πέθανε από καρκίνο στο πόδι, που είχε και δεν το έβλεπαν στις εξετάσεις οι γιατροί, παρα ένας γιατρός κάπου στα Γιάννενα, όπου ήταν πλέον αργά είχαν περάσει τόσα χρόνια....αυτή η ιστορία με συγκλόνισε...η κοπέλα το έψαξε νωρίς αλλά δε βρέθηκε ένας να διαβάσει σωστά τις εξετάσεις....ο άντρας μου λεει ήταν άτυχη και να μη συγκρίνομαι μαζί της.....

----------


## NikosK

Μαλλον τιποτα δεν πρεπει να κανω αυτη τη στιγμη, οπως ειναι η σπονδυλικη μας στηλη αναμεσα στα κοκκαλα υπαρχει ενα σαν ζελε, οταν απο διαφορους λογους, κακη σταση σωματος, βαρη, ατυχηματα κτλ η ανατομια των κοκκαλων (δισκων) χαλαει και ερχονται κοντα το ενα στο αλλο, πιεζουν νευρα κτλ. Το ζελε που υπαρχει ενδιαμεσα συμπιεζεται και πεταγεται προς τα εξω και ακουμπαει νευρα και εχεις πονους και τα λοιπα. Εγω το ειχα αυτο στη μεση μου χτυπαγε νευρο και πονουσε πολυ το ποδι μου, αστα ασχημη περιοδος. Με ταλαιπωρησε πολυ. Τωρα εχω κατι παρομοιο στον αυχενα λογω της κακης στασης δουλειας, ομως δεν ποναω, ειχα πονεσει παλια μου ειπαν βγαλε μια απλη πλακα αλλα αυτη δεν δειχνει τιποτα περασε μετα απο λιγες μερες και το βρηκα τωρα στη μαγνητικη. Δεν ξερω αν φταιει αυτο για τα αλλα συμπτωματα θα δω και εναν ορθοπεδικο παλι σημερα να τον ρωτησω αν και δεν νομιζω, αλλα ξερω γω. Πρεπει να προσεχεις γενικοτερα τη σταση του σωματος. 

Αν σε ενοχλει και το σαγονι μπορει να ειναι κατι απο εκει, κανε τη μαγνητικη και θα δεις θα ειναι κατι πιο απλο απο ολα αυτα που φανταζεσαι. Πιστευω κατι θα εχει γινει εκει στα νευρα του στοματος, μπορει να τα τριζεις το βραδυ ή μπορει να τα πιεζεις λογω τους αγχους. Καποια κοπελα παλιοτερα σ αυτο το φορουμ ειχε πει οτι ειχε το ιδιο συμπτωμα και ηταν επειδη πιεζε τα δοντια της στον υπνο. Δεν ξερω. Απλα το λεω και αυτο. 

Καλα και εγω διαβαζω παρα πολλες ιστοριες τετοιες ειναι γεματο το διαδυκτιο για ενα καρο ασθενειες. Δεν ξερεις απο που να φυλαχτεις. Δεν ξερουμε και τι ειναι αγχος και τι οχι.

----------


## NikosK

Πως εισαι glamshine4ever?

----------


## glamshine4ever

Χειρότερα θα έλεγα...το μούδιασμα δεν το εχω πια αλλά με ενοχλεί ή γλώσσα μου εχω πονοκέφαλο σαν ημικρανία και ελαφριά ζαλάδα.....αυτό που με τρομάζει είναι πως μπερδεύομαι στο λογο όχι έντονα αλλά συμβαίνει και με είχε ρωτήσει ο νευρολόγος αν εχω πρόβλημα στην ομιλιΑ τότε δεν είχα τωρα απέκτησα.....ειλικρινά κουραστικά παρα πολυ δε μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα και ειμαι συ εχει μέσα στΑ νεύρανεύρα μου φταίνε.

----------


## NikosK

> Χειρότερα θα έλεγα...το μούδιασμα δεν το εχω πια αλλά με ενοχλεί ή γλώσσα μου εχω πονοκέφαλο σαν ημικρανία και ελαφριά ζαλάδα.....αυτό που με τρομάζει είναι πως μπερδεύομαι στο λογο όχι έντονα αλλά συμβαίνει και με είχε ρωτήσει ο νευρολόγος αν εχω πρόβλημα στην ομιλιΑ τότε δεν είχα τωρα απέκτησα.....ειλικρινά κουραστικά παρα πολυ δε μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα και ειμαι συ εχει μέσα στΑ νεύρανεύρα μου φταίνε.


Ποσο σε καταλαβαινω, και εμενα αλλα με εχουν αρχισει τωρα, εχω και το μουδιασμα σε μικροτερο βαθμο νομιζω ή το συνηθισα, βουιζουν τα αυτια μου, και ποναει το ματι μου και το κολλυριο που μου εδωσαν δεν κανει τιποτα, και απο εκει που δεν ειχα τωρα εχω και floaters, κατι σαν τριχιτσες στο οπτικο μου πεδιο.

Το μουδιασμα ετσι απλα εφυγε απο μονο του;

Τι εννοεις μπερδευεις τα λογια σου; Θες να πεις κατι και λες κατι αλλο; Ή δεν θυμασαι; Αυτο μπορει να ειναι επειδη εχουμε πιεστει αρκετα. 

Και εγω δεν μπορω να ευχαριστηθω τιποτα..

----------


## glamshine4ever

Αν κρινω από το γεγονός πως κανείς άλλος δε συμμετέχει στην κουβέντα μας μάλλον εμείς οι δύο έχουμε μόνο αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Οπότε κάνουμε μόνοι μας ψυχοθεραπεία. Ίσως να μας πάνε στη Σπιναλόγκα... χαχαχαχα έφυγε το μούδιασμα έρχεται όταν ξαπλωνω και ζοριζω τον αυχένα μου...το βουητό το έχω και γω πολύ καιρό αλλά αδιαφορω το μεγάλο μου θέμα είναι ή γλώσσα δε μπορώ να το αντεξω το συναίσθημα.. Όταν λέω ότι μπερδευω τα λόγια μου εννοώ πχ παω να κανω μια πρόταση και μπερδευομαι όχι δε ξεχναω (ακόμα) πάντως τα συμπτώματα είναι πολλά δε ξέρω γι σημαίνουν... Αύριο έχω μαγνητική και μόνη μου θα παω...έχω καταντήσει αναξιόπιστη στην οικογένεια μου και δε σου κρύβω πως πλέον έχω σοβαρά προβλήματα με το σύζηγό και δεν τον κατηγορώ έχει δίκιο....τους μιλάω απότομα επειδή υποφέρω και δε χαίρομαι τίποτα

----------


## NikosK

Μαλλον ναι.. Το βουητο το ειχες και απο παλαιοτερα? Γιατι εγω το ειχα και απο πιο παλια.. Απλα τωρα ειναι πιο εντονο. Ειναι και το ματι μαζι που με κοβει στην ακρη.. 

Παντως αυτο με το μπερδεμα δεν νομιζω να ειναι συμπτωμα ΣΚΠ, θα το κοιταξω λιγο στο ιντερνετ τωρα. Ενταξει, αυτο ποσες φορες σου εχει τυχει? Δυο-τρεις? Μπορει να ειναι τυχαιο. 

Οποτε το μεγαλο θεμα σου τωρα ειναι με τη γλωσσα, ε? Μηπως επειδη το σκεφτεσαι αυτο πολυ μπερδεψες και τις λεξεις; Μουδιαζει?

Προφανως και εχεις ζητηματα με την οικογενεια, ειναι πολυ λογικο, αφου εσυ εχεις τις αγωνιες και τις φοβιες σου και πρεπει να λειτουργεις και σαν κανονικος ανθρωπος την ωρα που η γλωσσα σου μουδιαζει ή σκεφτεσαι το οτιδηποτε αλλο σχετικα με την υγεια σου.. Θα περασουν αυτα μολις λυθει το προβλημα. Το θεμα ειναι να λυθει το προβλημα. 

Εγω το κρυβω κιολας γιατι δεν θελω να το συζητω επειδη ξερω οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να με βοηθησει. Εκτος απο μια φιλη μου που την εχω πρηξει και τις τα λεω συνεχεια. Στους αλλους δεν τα πολυλεω γιατι ξερω την αντιδραση τους. 

Ξερεις τι εχω παθει τωρα? Σκεφτομαι να την ξανακανω την μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι, γιατι την πρωτη φορα δεν ηξερα οτι ο τομογραφος ηταν ανοιχτος και ηταν λιγα tesla 0,4 για την ακριβεια, και οι κανονικοι ξεκινανε απο το 1,5 tesla και πανω. 

Και σκεφτομαι μηπως δεν εδειξε κατι γιατι δεν εχει τοσο μεγαλη ευκρινεια. Ειχα ρωτησει τον ακτινολογο και μου ειχε πει δεν εχει σημασια στο κεφαλι θα φαινοταν και σε μια γιατρο μου ειχε πει οτι κατι θα φαινοταν και θα μου λεγαν να κανω σε καλυτερο μηχανημα, αλλα δεν το εμπιστευομαι. Και δεν ξερω και πως να γραψω καινουργια μαγνητικη, τι να πω στο γιατρο? Ηταν λιγα tesla ο τομογραφος;

----------


## NikosK

Στην Αθηνα μενεις?

----------


## glamshine4ever

Δε συμφωνω να την επαναλάβεις....σε ξέρω σε ποιο κέντρο την έκανες αλλά θα συμφωνησω με το γιατρό σου ότι αν ήταν κάτι θα το έδειχνε. Εσύ έχεις κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις πρέπει να ηρεμησεις εγώ δεν έχω κάνει καμία ....τα χάπια που παιρνεις μήπως έχουν παρενέργειες; Όπως πχ στην όραση; Ναι Αθήνα μένω.

----------


## NikosK

> Δε συμφωνω να την επαναλάβεις....σε ξέρω σε ποιο κέντρο την έκανες αλλά θα συμφωνησω με το γιατρό σου ότι αν ήταν κάτι θα το έδειχνε. Εσύ έχεις κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις πρέπει να ηρεμησεις εγώ δεν έχω κάνει καμία ....τα χάπια που παιρνεις μήπως έχουν παρενέργειες; Όπως πχ στην όραση; Ναι Αθήνα μένω.



Θελω να την ξανακανω να ειμαι σιγουρος, σε κλειστο μηχανημα. 

Δεν νομιζω σιγα να μην εχουν τοσο μεγαλες παρενεργειες τα χαπια. Και αυτα τα παιρνω στην ελαχιστη δοση, μου εχει πει ενα παιρνω μισο το αντικαταθλιπτικο, τα ζαναξ δεν τα παιρνω καθολου. Αμα δεν εισαι σιγουρος μεσα σου, τι να σου κανουν τα φαρμακα..

Ποτε θα την δειξεις στο γιατρο; Μακαρι να ειναι απο τον αυχενα, αφου σε ποναει κιολας ειναι πολυ λογικο.

Ο φυσικοθεραπευτης μου ποη ρωτησα μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα. Αλλα εγω βλεπω στο ιντερνετ που λενε οτι κανει πονους στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου, οχι μαγουλο που το εχουμε εμεις. Αλλα καλυτερα να μιλησει ο γιατρος, αυτος ξερει.

Ιδιωτικος ειναι ή εοππυ;

----------


## NikosK

Στην Αθηνα την εκανα κοντα στο Χιλτον σε ενα διαγνωστικο, ξεχναω το ονομα του τωρα. Το θεμα ειναι πως πρεπει να βρω γιατρο να μου τη ξαναγραψει πραγμα δυσκολο, γιατι κανει 150 ευρω κανονικα.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Σε ιδιωτη πάω, και έχω την εντυπωση πως ειναι καλός γιατρός...τι ενοεις σε κλειστό? σε κλειστό δε γίνεται η μαγνητική, σαν ένα τούνελ? ειχα κάνει παλιά για αυχένα και κεφάλι που είχα πονοκεφάλους...δε νομιζω πως μπορείς να την ξαναγράψεις για κάποιο καιρό αν έχεις κάνει χρήση του ΕΟΠΠΥ...με βάση την νέα πολιτική για τις εξετάσεις...μπορείς να ρωτήσεις βέβαια. Τωρα για τον πονο μη ξεχνάς πως υπάρχει και ο αντανακλαστικός πόνος, πχ του αυχένα μπορει να χτυπάει και μέτωπο ή της καρδιάς στο στομάχι κτλ....αρα ίσως είναι κάτι που πιέζει το νεύρο τι να πω και γω, νοιωθω απαισια.

----------


## NikosK

Παλι καλα, αυτο ηθελα να σου πω. Εχει και ανοιχτα μηχανηματα και εγω δεν το ηξερα που ειναι πιο χαμηλης ευκρινειας. Θα δω και αμα δεν μου τη γραφουν θα δω τι μπορω να κανω μονος μου. Και δεν μου το ειπε κανεις αυτο. Επρεπε να το ανακαλυψω μονος μου.

Γιατι νοιωθεις απαισια? Αφου ειχες κανει παλαιοτερα αυχενα και κεφαλι, ποσο παλαιοτερα εννοεις? Γιατι αν ειχες κανει πριν απο κανα χρονο, ε δεν νομιζω να σου δημιουργηθηκαν τωρα.. 

Και εγω θελω να περασουν ολα να συνεχισω κανονικα τη ζωη μου, ας βλεπω τις τριχιτσες που ξερω οτι δεν θα φυγουν, αλλα να ειναι μονο αυτο.

----------


## NikosK

Οχι δεν ειναι αντανακλαστικος πονος, στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων ειναι καπου να εχουν κανει σπασμο οι μυς, πχ στον αυχενα και να τραβανε κανα νευρο. Αλλα αυτο στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων. Ρε συ δεν μπορω να δεχτω οτι το αγχος μου μουδιαζει το μαγουλο τοσες μερες τωρα..............

----------


## elis

Ψαχτειτε για ινομυαλγια κ πειτε μου κι εμενα ειμαι καμενοσ εχω σκατενια ψυχολογια πρεπει να κανω διατροφη
Δεν κοιμαμαι καλα κ ειμαι κουρασμενοσ ολη μερα

----------


## elis

Γενικα σερνομαι ολη μερα εδω κ χρονια μαλλον αυτο εχω

----------


## elis

Οπτικα δεν εχω τιποτα αλλα σερνομαι ολη μερα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ψαχτειτε για ινομυαλγια κ πειτε μου κι εμενα ειμαι καμενοσ εχω σκατενια ψυχολογια πρεπει να κανω διατροφη
> Δεν κοιμαμαι καλα κ ειμαι κουρασμενοσ ολη μερα


διαβασε αυτο μπας και καταλάβεις τι λες! http://www.osteocare.gr/index.php/el...eia/inomyalgia

----------


## elis

Τα διαβασα ολα κατι τετοια εχω κι εγω απλα οπτικα φαινομαι καλα αλλα το χω απορια γτ με πιανει τοσο καλα το συμπαλτα απο το πρωτο χαπι ρε παιδι μου απορια το χω γτ

----------


## elis

Τραβα ρωτα τουσ φιλουσ μου αν εχω η δεν εχω που με βλεπουνε σα παππου ενενηντα χρονων γι αυτο εκοψα απο ολουσ αρχισα να ντρεπομαι ενω στην αρχη ελεγα θα περασει κι αυτο δεν περναει ομωσ

----------


## NikosK

Δεν καταλαβα εσυ τι ακριβως νιωθεις.. Δεν νομιζω πως το δικο μας εχει σχεση με ινομυαλγια. Εξαλλου εγω δεν αισθανομαι κουρασμενος, εκτος απο αυτες τις μερες που ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα και δεν σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι, τις υπολοιπες παω και τρεχω πεντε χιλιομετρα. Οταν ειμαι καλα ψυχολογικα εννοω δεν αισθανομαι κουρασμενος.

----------


## elis

Παλι καλα που πηρα το συμπαλτα κ μπορω κ κυκλοφορω καπωσ μαζι με τα αλλα βεβαια ασε μασ κουκλιτσα μου θα με πεισ οτι ειμαι καλα παιρνω ενα καρο ουσιεσ ολη μερα απο το πρωι απο χαμομηλια μεχρι κρασακι να δω τι βοηθαει κ μου λεσ εσυ ειμαι καλα

----------


## elis

Εγω σηκωνομαι κουρασμενοσ κατ ελαχιστο

----------


## glamshine4ever

Ούτε καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί ο ποιητής....είδε φως και μπήκε που λέμε......μάλλον θα ακυρωθεί η μαγνητική αύριο γιατί πρέπει να κάνω κάτι αλλο επείγον το πρωί.....NikosK θα σε ενημερώσω μόλις εχω νεότερα που μάλλον δε θα είναι αυριο

----------


## NikosK

> Ούτε καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί ο ποιητής....είδε φως και μπήκε που λέμε......μάλλον θα ακυρωθεί η μαγνητική αύριο γιατί πρέπει να κάνω κάτι αλλο επείγον το πρωί.....NikosK θα σε ενημερώσω μόλις εχω νεότερα που μάλλον δε θα είναι αυριο


Οποτε θες glamshire4ever, και πριν εδω είμαστε να συζηταμε και να δινει κουραγιο ο ενας στον αλλον.

----------


## glamshine4ever

NikosK έκανα την μαγνητική σε 1.5Τ (το πρόσεξα που το έγραφε έξω η πόρτα, μιας και το ανέφερες) αλλα δεν το ξανακάνω....πολύ άσχημη εξέταση...πωπωπωπωπω....τα αποτελέσματα δεν έδειξαν κάτι αλλά θα πρέπει να τα δει και ο νευρολόγος οπως μου είχε πει. Γράφει μέσα φυσιολογικό το ένα φυσιολογικό το άλλο....αλλά δε μου λέει κάτι αυτο αν δεν το δει γιατρός....η γλώσσα μου χειροτέρεψε....απόψε έχω και ημικρανίες.

----------


## NikosK

glamshire4ever μπραβο! πολυ χαιρομαι για εσενα. Αυτη ηταν αυχενα ετσι? Την πηγες στο γιατρο?? Πως εισαι σημερα??

Εχω και νεα (μαλλον καλα αλλα οχι και 100%) θα στα γραψω απο τον υπολογιστη γιατι απο το κινητο με δυσκολευει.

----------


## NikosK

Λοιπον ολες αυτες οι μερες ηταν τρομαχτικες glamshire4ever, βρηκα γιατρο μου εγραψε και εκανα μαγνητικη και mra με σκιαγραφικο και τις δυο, αφου ειχα φτασει να πιστευω οτι αν δεν εχω σκληρυνση, εχω αλλες ασθενειες (τις οποιες τις εγραψα και τις εσβησα γιατι πιστευω οτι αν αρχισω να σου λεω οτι σκεφτομουν τις τελευταιες μερες θα σε αγχωσω χωρις λογο). 

Δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις για τι αγχος μιλαμε, εφτασα να ψαχνω μεχρι τα ποσοστα επιβιωσης και τις ποσοτητες ακτινοβολιας για τις εγχειρησεις που γινονται και συνεχεια αυτα, δεν την παλευα μια, μεχρι που ξυπνησα ενα πρωι και ειπα τωρα πρεπει να βρω τροπο να κανω τις μαγνητικες. 

Χθες πηρα τα αποτελεσματα, στον 1,5 tesla τομογραφο, μου βρηκαν παρα πολυ μικρη εστια μη παθολογικης σημασιας. Οταν ρωτησα για σκπ ο γιατρος εκει και ο νευρολογος που την εδειξα μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι. 

Οταν ρωτησα απο τι μπορει να ειναι γιατι γραφανε πανω στο χαρτι της απαντησης, μικρο εμφρακτο που σημαινει μικρο εγκεφαλικο με ερωτηματικο οτι μπορει να εχει προερθει απο κατι τετοιο δηλαδη, μου ειπαν ειναι τοσο μικρη που δεν αξιολογειται ως εγκεφαλικο. Γιατι εγω φοβομουν απο αυτα που διαβαζα οτι ακολουθει το μεγαλο εγκεφαλικο στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις.

Οταν ρωτησα απο μπορει να εγινε αυτο, μου ειπαν οτι μπορει να το εχω χρονια και οτι παρατηρειται σε πολλους ανθρωπους, ιδιως οταν περνανε τα χρονια εχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι. Η γιατρος στο ακτινολογικο μου ειπε οτι αν κανει αυτη θα βρει πολλες παραπανω. 

Ο νευρολογος που την εδειξα μου ειπε να ξανακανω μαγνητικη σε κανα χρονο για να δω αν διατηρειται στα ιδια επιπεδα και αν διατηρειται να το ξεχασω και να κανω παλι μετα απο πεντε χρονια. 

Σιγουρα εχω αποκλεισει τα χειροτερα με την mra. 

Τωρα απο την εικονα που πηρα ειναι πως πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν τετοιες αλλοιωσεις, σιγουρα θα ημουν καλυτερα αν δεν εβρισκαν τιποτα ομως.

Ολα τα συμπτωματα εχουν υποχωρησει, εκτος του ματιου που με βασανιζει λιγο και λεω να κανω μια προσπαθεια με χαμομηλι και να αφησω και φαρμακα κτλ. 

Αν ειμαι πιο ηρεμος? Ναι ειμαι πιο ηρεμος, σταματησα και αντικαταθλιπτικα και φαρμακα και οτι θελει ας κατεβασει.

Κουραστικα πολυ μ αυτο το θεμα. Παρα πολυ. Ισως να ξαναδειξω και την μαγνητικη σε καναν αλλο νερυρολογο μια φορα ακομα και τελος.

----------


## arntaben

> NikosK έκανα την μαγνητική σε 1.5Τ (το πρόσεξα που το έγραφε έξω η πόρτα, μιας και το ανέφερες) αλλα δεν το ξανακάνω....πολύ άσχημη εξέταση...πωπωπωπωπω....τα αποτελέσματα δεν έδειξαν κάτι αλλά θα πρέπει να τα δει και ο νευρολόγος οπως μου είχε πει. Γράφει μέσα φυσιολογικό το ένα φυσιολογικό το άλλο....αλλά δε μου λέει κάτι αυτο αν δεν το δει γιατρός....η γλώσσα μου χειροτέρεψε....απόψε έχω και ημικρανίες.


Πως ειναι η ενεταση της μαγνιτικης και γτ ειναι ασχημη?

----------


## glamshine4ever

> Πως ειναι η ενεταση της μαγνιτικης και γτ ειναι ασχημη?


ξαπλώνεις σε ενα κρεββάτι και μπαίνεις μέσα σε ένα τουνελ, και μένεις εκεί 20+ λεπτά. Το τουνελ ειναι στενό δεν ειναι άνετο σε σημείο να μην μπορείς να κουνηθείς...ακους σαν χτυπους σφυριών στα αυτια σου και το γιατρό να σου μιλάει...ειναι πολυ βασανιστική και θα την έκανα μόνο αν ειχα πολυ σοβαρό θέμα όχι απο φοβίες....

----------


## glamshine4ever

NikosK καλά έκανες και πήρες την αποφαση να προχωρήσεις, σε αυτο συμβαδίζουμε. Εμένα επιμένουν τα μουδιάσματα κτλ αλλά χτες που πήγα στο νευρολόγο να του δείξω τις εξετάσεις μου ειπε δεν ειναι οργανικό αλλά ψυχολογικής φύσης και να παιρνω ενα neyrodin αν πονάω και δεν έχω ποιότητα ζωής. Δε θέλει να μου γράψει αγχωλυτικά με τιποτα γιατι οπως μου ειπε ειμαι δυναμική και θα το ξεπεράσω (μαλλον θα φαινομαι δυναμική). Χτες το βράδυ ήμουν τέλεια σήμερα πάλι που έπιασα δουλεια και έχω κατι θεματάκια απο δω και απο εκει κόλλησα πάλι με το μουδιασμα.....

τον ρωτησα αν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι στον εγκέφαλο και μου ειπε οχι σε καμια περιπτωση....μου ειπε εισαι καλά! οποτε μενω εδω, ανοιγω το σπιτι μου να μπει φως, την καρδια μου να μπει αγαπη και το μυαλο μου να μπει ηρεμία. Θα ασχοληθώ με το παιδάκι μου, τη διατροφή μου να τη κάνω πιο φυσική και θα προσευχηθώ να με βοηθήσει ο Θεός να ξεπεράσω τον κακό εαυτό μου που μου τα δημιουργεί όλα αυτά. Τον σαμποτέρ, που πάντα μου σαμποτάριζε τη χαρά μου.

----------


## NikosK

Δεν ξερω glamshine4ever, αυτα τα εισαι καλα και ειναι ψυχολογικης φυσης εχω αρχισει και δεν τα πολυπιστευω. Εισαι καλα ψυχολογικα προφανως οταν εισαι καλα και σωματικα. Και το αντιθετο.

Το μουδιασμα που το νιωθεις? Στη γλωσσα ακομα?

Δεν τα δημιουργει ολα ο εαυτος σου, μη ριχνεις ευθυνες πανω του, αλλοι παραπονιουνται για πολυ πιο ασημαντα προβληματα. Σιγουρα το να ανοιξεις το σπιτι να μπει φως και την καρδια σου να μπει αγαπη ειναι πολυ καλο και πρεπει την καθε μερα μας να αξιοποιουμε.

----------


## NikosK

Τις εμβοες τις ακους ακομα? Τις ειχες και απο παλαιοτερα ομως ετσι???

----------


## glamshine4ever

τις εμβοές της έχω ακόμα...και να τώρα που γράφω πάλι τις έχω σαν να ακουω παλιά τηλεόραση χωρίς σήμα. Στη γλώσσα εχω το μουδιασμα και στο στόμα γενικότερα. Λες να πάω και σε έναν ΩΡΛ?

----------


## NikosK

Να πας ναι, να δουμε τι θα πει και αυτος. Και εγω συνεχεια τις εχω, τις εχω ομως χρονια, απλα τωρα ειναι σε εξαρση.

Εγω πηγα και σ αλλον νευρολογο σημερα, μου ειπε δεν εχει σχεση με σκληρυνση, δεν ειναι ετσι οι τυπικες εστιες της σκληρυνσης, ουτε τοσο μικρες.

Λες μ αυτα και μ αυτα να περασα κανα μικρο εγκεφαλικο; Γιατι αυτα αφηνουν τετοιες εστιες.

Ο νευρολογος ειπε μπορει να την ειχα κ απο οταν γεννηθηκα, να βαλω ειπε ολες τις πλακες σε ενα κουτι και να το βαλω βαθια καπου και να μην το ξανανοιξω. Και οτι εχω μπει σε λουμπα με αυτα που σκεφτομαι.

Λοιπον να πας σε ωρλ να μας πει και αυτος τη γνωμη του.

Πρεπει να ζησουμε γαμωτο, πρεπει να ζησουμε.

----------


## NikosK

Το μουδιασμα στο προσωπο περασε; Και εμενα ειναι σε υφεση.

----------


## glamshine4ever

NikosK σταμάτα να ψάχνεσαι εσύ έχεις κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις και μάλιστα διπλές...το επόμενο βήμα είναι να πάς να κατασκηνώσεις μέσα σε ένα ιατρικό κέντρο, ώσυε κάθε πρω'ι να κάνεις έναν πλήρη έλεγχο πριν ξεκινήσεις :) και σκέφτομαι οτι ψάξε ψάξε κάτι θα βρεθεί στο τέλος....κανενας δεν ειναι τέλειος.πχ εγω ψάξε ψαξε βρήκα όζους στο θυροειδή....

Το μουδιασμα στο πρόσωπο έχει φύγει αλλά επιμένει στη γλώσσα αλλά όχι όλες τις ώρες. Θα πάω και σε έναν ΩΡΛ μήπως έχω κάποια μόλυνση και μετά θα χαλαρώσω όσο μπορώ, γιατι βαρέθηκα δεν ειναι δυνατόν κάθε μέρα να υποφέρω κυρίως στις σκέψεις. Προσωπικά δε φοβάμαι για ΣΚΠ γιατί ξέρω πολλά άτομα που πάσχουν και μέχρι παιδιά κάνουν και ζουν μια χαρα. Εμένα με τρομάζει ο καρκίνος γιατί δε ξέρω κανέναν στο φιλικό περιβάλλον μου που να τη γλύτωσε, και δε με απασχολει ο θάνατος όσο το να υποφέρεις μέχρι να πεθάνεις. Εκεί πάει αμέσως το μυαλό μου μόλις πονέσω κάπου...είναι τρελλό. Βέβαια είμαι και αρκετά λογική για να καταλάβω πως είναι φυσιολογικό να νοσήσει κάποιος στους καιρους που ζούμε αλλά και πάλι δε μπορώ να το καταπιώ...δε ξέρω πότε ξεκίνησε αυτη η φοβία. Αλλά είναι πολύ δυνατή.

----------


## NikosK

Αυτο που λες το ψαξε ψαξε κατι θα βρεθει στο τελος, το σκεφτηκα και εγω να ξερεις σημερα. Ουτε εγω μπορω αλλο glamshine4ever, ειλικρινα. 

Τωρα πανω σ αυτο που λες, ναι προφανως απο το να εχεις ογκο η ανευρυσμα, καλυτερα η σκληρυνση. Μαλλον βεβαια, ολα αυτα ειναι σχετικα, γιατι σ αυτο που λες οτι δεν τη γλιτωσε κανεις, ενταξει καποιοι λιγοι την γλιτωσαν.

Ογκο γιατι φοβασαι ρε παιδι μου, εχουν διαφορετικη συμπτωματολογια, εχεις καθε μερα τρομακτικους πονοκεφαλους ή κανεις εμετους; 

Αν και σε καταλαβαινω, τι να πω οτι δεν σε καταλαβαινω, γιατι εμενα δεν πηγαινε και εκει το μυαλο μου;

----------


## NikosK

glamshine4ever, σημερα εκανα και οπτικα πεδια που εχουν να κανουν με το οπτικο νευρο και ηταν ενταξει. Επισης ο γιατρος μου εκανε μια εξεταση που λεγεται oct που ειναι ουσιαστικα ενας τυπος μαγνητικης για τα ματια, αλλα με laser τα οποια εδειξαν οτι οι γραμμουλες που βλεπω, τα floaters και ελληνιστι μυιοψιες, ειναι απο αποκολληση του υαλοειδους και μπορει να προερχεται ειτε απο βαρη (παω και γυμναστηριο μ αυτα και μ αυτα) ή απο διαφορες αλλες αιτιες, ηλικια κτλ και μου εδωσε ενα κολλυριο και μου ειπε να προσεχω, οχι βαρη για ενα μηνα και τροφες με ω3. Βεβαια αυτο μπορει να μη φτιαξει, κανεις δεν ξερει. 

Το θεμα ειναι πως πρεπει να το ψαχνεις, εγω αυτο καταλαβα, ο προηγουμενος που πηγα την πρωτη μερα που τα παρουσιασα μου εκανε μια βυθοσκοπηση και αφου ειδε πως δεν ηταν αποκολληση του αμφιβληστροειδους (πολυ πιο σοβαρο, ειναι το επομενο σταδιο), μου ειπε δεν εχεις τιποτα φυγε. Ουτε μην σηκωνεις βαρη, ουτε τιποτα.

Γι αυτο σου λεω, να πας και στον ωρλ και να δεις τι θα σου πει και αν κατι στην πορεια συνεχιζεται και σε δευτερο ωρλ. Και οταν σου λενε αγχος, να το ψαχνεις κι αλλη μια φορα πριν το αποδεχτεις.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Να το ψάχνεις δε λέω αλλά μέχρι ένα βαθμό εκεί είναι που βάζω ένα στοπ στον εαυτό μου, γιατί το ένα φέρνει το άλλο....και το ταξίδι αυτο του να βρω τι έχω και κάθε μέρα να υποφέρω δε σταματάει και κάνει τη ζωή αφόρητη. Να πχ ολο το ΣΚ ήμουν με άριστα το 10 στο 8, και σήμερα που ξημέρωσε Δευτέρα είμαι στο 4....τι να πω, τυχαίο? Θα πάω και σε ΩΡΛ δεν θα το αφήσω.

Όσο για το μάτι σου, εντάξει εννοείται δεν πρέπει να σηκώνεις βάρη ή να σκύβεις κτλ όταν βλέπεις σκιές ή τριχίτσες κτλ....εννοώ ο πρώτος γιατρός δεν έκανε τόσο λάθος απλά ο δεύτερος στο έθεσε στη λεπτομέρεια. Αν σηκώνεις βάρη υπάρχει πάντα ο κίνδυνος αποκόλησης όπως και κήλης αυτό είναι δεδομένο.

----------


## NikosK

Εχω κουραστει πραγματικα. Αυτο που με απασχολει σημερα ειναι οι εμβοες, καλα και το ματι αλλα και αυτες οι εμβοες.. Τις εχω συνεχεια 24/7. Τις ειχα βεβαια απο παλια αλλα δεν ξερω τι να πω...

Ποτε θα πας στον ωρλ??

----------


## glamshine4ever

Περιμένω να μου δωσει στοιχεία μια φίλη μου γιατι ο δικός μου ΩΡΛ δεν ειναι καλός...και ειχα πάει και σε έναν άλλο τυχαία και ήταν ακομα χειρότερος...τις εμβοές τις έχω και τώρα που μιλάμε...και μάλιστα επειδή είχα μια πολύ καλή μέρα από πλευράς δουλειας ήπια ένα ποτήρι κρασί με τους συνεργάτες με το φαι μας και είμαι κουδουνι στις εμβοές...αλλά οπως βλέπεις πιω δεν πιω πιστή εδώ στο forum ...ψυχοσωματικά και αγιος ο Θεός που λέμε.

----------


## NikosK

Και εγω μαλλον το ιδιο σκεφτομαι να κανω, να πιω ενα ποτηρακι κρασι μπας και χαλαρωσω. Αυριο λεω να παω να τις κοιταξω τις εμβοες γιατι εκανα ενα ακουογραμμα και εδειξε χαλια η ακοη μου και στα δυο αυτια. Μαλλον απο παλια θα ειχε αρχισει αυτο γιατι τις ακουω χρονια. Αλλα θελω να παω και εγω σε καλο ωρλ.

Δεν ειμαστε καλα και εγω φουλ στα ψυχοσωματικα. Που μεταξυ μας μακαρι να ειναι ψυχοσωματικα!! Τουλαχιστον μας περασε το μουδιασμα. Κατι ειναι και αυτο. Με τι γλωσσα πως τα πας? Ειναι καθολου καλυτερα?

----------


## glamshine4ever

NikosK πως πας?

----------


## NikosK

Οχι και τοσο καλα glamshine4ever. Εσυ?

----------


## glamshine4ever

Ούτε και εγώ....τώρα όλα τα άλλα που είχα τα έχω συν πονοκεφάλους...εντάξει δεν παλεύεται πια το πράγμα

----------


## NikosK

> Ούτε και εγώ....τώρα όλα τα άλλα που είχα τα έχω συν πονοκεφάλους...εντάξει δεν παλεύεται πια το πράγμα


Δεν μπορω να σου στειλω και προσωπικο μνμ. Να σε ρωτησω εχεις κανει τιποτα ταξιδια στο εξωτερικο? Σε ΗΠΑ, Αυστραλια, Ευρωπη κτλ??

----------


## glamshine4ever

Ναι πολλες φορές

----------


## NikosK

Ειχες ποτε σου κανα περιεργο τσιμπημα? Για googlare λιγο lyme rash και κοιτα εικονες. Εγω τωρα αυτο θελω να αποκλεισω γιατι ειχα ενα περιεργο τσιμπημα πριν κατι μηνες. Αν και ημουν Ελλαδα εκεινη τη περιοδο, θελω ομως να το κοιταξω γιατι εχει τα ιδια συμπτωματα.

----------


## NikosK

BTW δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι το forum μας πια.. Δυστυχως αυτο αρχιζω και πιστευω.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Είμαστε οι μόνοι στην ελλάδα με αυτα τα συπτώματα...στο ξαναειπα μας βλέπω σπιναλογκα χαχαχα........ελα μωρε lime rush....παραλογίζεσαι, εγω δεν ειχα κάποιο τσίμπημα αλλά την περίοδο των τρελλών αγελάδων 1995-2000 έμενα αγγλία...και έτρωγα μοσχάρι αυτο φοβάμαι από τα παλιά

----------


## NikosK

Δεν παραλογιζομαι καθολου, και ευτυχως που το ιδιο πιστευει και ενας πανεπιστημιακος λοιμωξιολογος που ετυχε να ειναι συγγενης και να κατσει να το ψαξει παραπανω, γιατι οι αλλοι θα μου λεγανε ακομα πιες zanax να γινεις καλα. BTW το lyme δεν ειναι αναγκη οτι θα σου κανει καν εξανθημα, εννοω το εντομο που θα σε τσιμπησει. To μουδιασμα στη γλωσσα, οι πονοκεφαλοι, οι εμβοες στα αυτια (εχεις κανει ακοογραμμα να δεις μην εχεις καμια εφνιδια πτωση?, γιατι αυτο γινεται με τις εμβοες, μηπως το νοιωθεις και βουλωμενο/μπουκωμενο το αυτι που και που), το οτι κολλαει το μυαλο, ισως να ειναι σημαδια λοιμωξης, οπως και να εχει ειναι παθολογικο το αιτιο, το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι πρεπει να βρεις τι ειναι και να μην το αφησεις ετσι. Και το πιο σημαντικο να μην νομιζεις οτι παραλογιζεσαι ουτε οτι ειναι τους αγχους σου. Ειναι κατι και πρεπει να βρεις τι. Για να το βρεις αυτο πρεπει οι γιατροι που θα πας α) να το γνωριζουν και β) να θελουν να ασχοληθουν μαζι σου. Προφανως γιατι δεν ειναι μια απλη περιπτωση η δικη μας. Και φυσικα θελει να το ψαξεις και μονη σου με την ελπιδα οτι οσο πιο γρηγορα το βρεις ισως να μπορεσεις να το αντιμετωπισεις με καλυτερους ορους.

----------


## NikosK

Πρεπει να αρχισεις απο μια καλη αρχη και να συνεχισεις αποκλειοντας πραγματα, παντα με εξετασεις, απο τα πιο βαρια και να συνεχιζεις, μεχρι να βρεις τι εχεις καλη μου και να το αντιμετωπισεις. Δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση. Το αγχος παντα μεγαλωνει τα συμπτωματα αλλα σιγουρα δεν ειναι αυτο που τα γεννα σε τετοια βαθμο και τοσα μαζι. Οταν ακους γιατρο να σου λεει ε παρε και κανα ηρεμιστικο να γινεις καλα, ειτε ειναι ειτε δεν ειναι της ειδικοτητας του αυτα τα φαρμακα, να ξερεις οτι καπου εκει τελειωνει μαζι του η συζητηση και οτι ηταν να παρεις απο αυτον το πηρες.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Οποτε το εξετάσεις προτείνει ο γιατρός να γίνουν?

----------


## faihkaps

glamshine4ever,kai nikosk διαβασα χθες τις συζητησεις σας ,ψαχνοντας απαντησεις για το προβλημα μου.Εχω κι εγω κατα καιρους πονο,βαρος,μυρμηγκιασμα,στ ν αριστερη πλευρα του κεφαλιου μου,και ταυτοχρονα,εχω παρομοιες ενοχλησεις και στο αριστερο χερι και αριστερο ποδι.ενα πραγμα σαν κουραση,σαν βαρος.το καλοκαιρι που με ειχε πιασει,και πηγα σε νευρολογο,μ'εξετασε και μου ειπε πως δεν ειναι νευρολογικο και πως το καλοκαιρι δεν αξιολογουνται αυτες οι ενοχλησεις.Εγω συνεχισα με ορθοπαιδικο,εκανα μαγνητικη αυχενα που μου ζητησε,και μου βρηκε μια κοιλη σ'ενα σπονδυλο του αυχενα.και με μια ακτινογραφια στη μεση, μου βρηκε ολισθηση του τελευταιου σπονδυλου.Εκανα φυσιοθεραπιες για τον αυχενα και βελτιωθηκε το βαρος και το μουδιασμα που ειχα στο χερι πολυ εντονα κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου.Κατα τ'αλλλα τιποτα.Εχω και συνδρομο καρπιαιου σωληνα,στο αριστερο χερι οπως εδειξε το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα.Τις ενοχλησεις, εγω τις εχω πολλα χρονια απο το σχολειο ακομα.Σε ηλικια 17 χρονων,ενω περπατουσα καποια μερα αρχισα να ποναω στο δεξι μου ποδι και σε μερικα λεπτα ο πονοσ χειροτερεψε και με τΟ ζορι πηγα σπιτι.Φεραμε τον αγροτικο γιατρο(ζω σε επαρχειακη πολη) και μου ειπε πως ηταν καποια θλαση...για μια εβδομαδα ημουν στο κρεβατι με πονο απο την κλειδωση ξηλα μεχρι το μεγαλο δαχτυλο του ποδιου.Δεν μπορουσα ουτε να κοιμηθω απο τους πονους.Απο τοτε ειχα ενοχλησεις στη δεξια πλευρα του σωματος μου, χερι ποδι,κεφαλι.κατα καιρους ειμαι πολυ καλα.εχω καταλαβει πλεον οτι η ζεστη μενοχλει πολυ και χειροτερευουν τα συμπτωματα.τα τελευταια χρονια οι ενοχλησεις ειναι πια στην αριστερη πλευρα...οπως βλεπετε παιδια,δεν ειστε οι μονοι...συγνωμη για το μακροσκελες μηνυμα μου !!!

----------


## NikosK

glamshine4ever, θα πρεπει να αρχισεις να αποκλειεις πιθανοτητες καλη μου. Αυτο με το κολλημα του μυαλου, που ψαχνεις λεξεις, μπερδευεις κτλ συνεχιζεται? Γιατι σιγα σιγα με πιανει και εμενα και ξεχναω λεξεις, δεν μου ερχονται πολυ γνωστες λεξεις κτλ. Οπως και να εχει να ξερεις οτι το αγχος επιδεινωνει αυτα τα συμπτωματα αλλα οποιος σου πει οτι τα προκαλει και πιες δυο τρια zanax για να ηρεμησεις και κανα zoloft ή seroxat, κοφτον, σε απομακρυνει απο τη λυση του προβληματος σου. Θυμισε μου εν συντωμια ποια προβληματα συνεχιζουν να σε ενοχλουν. Μπερδεμα στη γλωσσα, μουδιασμα γλωσσα, εμβοες. Νοιωθεις ατονια; Εχεις τιποτα καψιματα στα ποδια? Βλεπεις καλα? Εχεις κανει πυρετους? Επισης πες μου αν εχεις ταξιδεψει σε τροπικες χωρες, στην Ασια και στην Αμερικη. Μπορει να μην ειναι lyme, εχει καμια δεκαρια μη σου πω και παραπανω μικροβια που μεταδιδονται απο τσιμπηματα κουνουπιων ή τσιμπουριων, καποια απο αυτα δεν σου κανουν ουτε καν σημαδι.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι οι γιατροι που παμε εμεις, και ξαναλεω το εμεις, το δικων μας δηλαδη κυβικων, ειτε δεν γνωριζουν, ειτε οι λιγο καλυτεροι θελουν να περασει το επομενο πενηνταρικο. Ή και τα δυο μαζι. Αν δεν ενδιαφερθεις μονη σου κοπελα μου, αυτοι δεν θα σε σωσουν, ισα ισα καποιοι απο αυτους ειναι και επικινδυνοι και σε απομακρυνουν απο τη λυση του προβληματος σου, τη γιατρεια σου, ειτε γιατι ειναι προβλημα αλλης ειδικοτητας και δεν το γνωριζουν, ειτε επειδη εχουν συνηθισει να δινουν λυσεις μονο στα απλα και συνηθισμενα προβληματα και δεν παει εκει το μυαλο τους. 

Οπως και να εχει καλο ειναι να σε δει και καποιος λοιμωξιολογος. Για παν ενδεχομενο. Εγω ειχα σημαδι στο δερμα μου στο οποιο δεν εδωσα τοτε καμια σημασια, και ας ηταν μεγαλο και δεν εφευγε κιολας. Και ψαχνω να δω μηπως ηταν τιποτα απο αυτο. Οπως και να εχει πρεπει να επιμεινεις μεχρι να βρεις τη ειναι αυτο που σου προκαλει τα συμπτωματα. 

Σε πρωτη φαση εγω θα σου ελεγα να κανεις μια μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι, και μιας και θα την κανεις να ειναι mri/mra με σκιαγραφικο για να αποκλεισεις ολα τα αιτια που εχουν να κανουν με εκφυλιστικες ασθενειες. 
Μετα θα δεις και για λοιμωξιολογο. Αν και μπορεις να τα παρεις και αντιστροφα. 

Εγω εκανα και ειδικη εξεταση για το lyme, αρνητικο, μαντεψε ομως, θα πρεπει να την ξανακανω με αλλη μεθοδο γιατι τα ελληνικα εργαστηρια δεν εχουν τοση εξειδικευση και απλα μπορει να μην το εδειξε. Και τωρα ψαχνω να δω πως θα στειλω αιμα για να την κανω ξανα. Ηταν και αλλη μια κοπελα που ειχε παθει το ιδιο αμα googlαρεις "βορρελίωση γερμανια" θα στο βγαλει πρωτο πρωτο, που δεν τις το εδειχναν τα ελληνικα εργαστηρια. 

Αντε τωρα να τα πεις αυτα στο γιατρο του εοπυυ ή στο λιγο καλυτερο με την ουρα των 50αρικων να περιμενει απ' εξω, με πολυ πιο απλες και συνηθισμενες που μπορει και ξερει να δωσει λυση. Το πιθανοτερο ειναι να σε παραπεμψει σε ψυχιατρο, αφου σου εχει πει πως δεν εχεις τιποτα.

faihkaps, εχεις κανει μαγνητικη? Εχεις παει σε κανα γιατρο?

----------


## faihkaps

κι εγω το παθενω αυτο,ενω παλιοτερα οχι,εχουμε ακριβως τα ιδια,αλλα τι ειναι???

----------


## faihkaps

εχς κανει μαγνητικη αυχενα που μου συνεστησε ο ορθοπαιδικος,η νευρολογος δεν μου εγραφε...εχω μια μικρη κοιλη στον αυχενα και ολισθηση του τελευταιου σπονδυλου

----------


## NikosK

Τι ακριβως συμπτώματα εχεις; Οταν λες κατα καιρους τι εννοεις; Μια στο τοσο; Ποσο εντονα ειναι;

----------


## faihkaps

> Τι ακριβως συμπτώματα εχεις; Οταν λες κατα καιρους τι εννοεις; Μια στο τοσο; Ποσο εντονα ειναι;


εχω πονο αλλες φορες δυνατο αλλες πιο ελαφρυ,ενα βαρος θα το ελεγα καλυτερα στη αριστερη πλευρα του κεφαλιου (μαγουλο,κροταφο,αλλα και πισω μερος).αλλα αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι οταν με πιανει συνηθως ακολουθει και ενοχληση στο αριστερο χερι και το ποδι,στην πατουσα και γαμπα κυριως νιωθω σαν να ειναι κουρασμενο,σαν ναμην μπορω να το βολεψω πουθενα .τον τελευταιο χρονο μ'εχει πιασει,κανα πενταρι φορες,πριν 15 μερες που με ειχε πιασει παλι,ειχα παθει πανικο,γιατι ετυχε να δω μια εκπομπη γιατην σκπ και τα συμπτωματα επειδυνωθηκαν,δεν ξερω αν ηταν τυχαιο,η απο το φοβο μου,ευτυχως εχω μια ξαδερφη γιατρο(γενικης ιατρικης)την οποια ζαλιζω καθε φορα,και με ηρεμησε καπως,μετα μιλησα με μια φιλη,που ειναι στην κλιμακτηριο,στην οποια μπαινω μαλλον κι εγω και μου ειπε οτι ειχε κι αυτη παρομοια συμπτωματα,και ο γιατρος της 
ειπε οτι ειναι ολα απο την κλιμακτηριο...ηρεμησα και μου περασαν ολα ,μεχρι χθες,που αναψα την θερμανση (τισ προηγουμενες μερες ειχε ζεστη και δεν ανοιγαμε)και μ/επιασε πρωτα το κεφαλι ,μαγουλο,κτλ,χερι ποδι,χθες βραδυ που σας διαβαζα,ειχα μυρμηγκιασματα στο πανω αριστερο μεροσ του κεφαλιου μου,την περασμενη φορα μυρμηγκιαζε το σαγονι μου....

----------


## faihkaps

> Εδώ εγώ, έχω ακριβώς αυτό που λες σφύξιμο-μουδιασμα στην αριστερη πλευρα του κεφαλιού μέχρι και μάγουλο. Μερικές φορές και ούλα και γλώσσα...Σε αντίθεση με σένα δεν έχω πάει σε κανέναν γιατρό, περίμενα να μου περάσει αλλά έχει περάσει 1+ μήνας οπότε ίσως είναι καιρός να πάω να δω. Συνδιαστικά με πονάει και το στήθος καμιά φορά ή η ωμοπλάτη (σαν νεύρο) μέχρι και το αριστερό πόδι. Το χειρότερο συναίσθημα είναι το μόύδιασμα στο μάγουλο...δε το αντέχω μου φέρνει εκνευρισμό και με κάνει να θέλω να μην κάνω τίποτα....σκέψου πόσο δύσκολο είναι που έχω ένα μικρό κοριτσάκι, ένα σκυλάκι και έναν σύζηγο που έχει κουραστεί να ακουει πως έχω το ένα και το άλλο....


ειμαστε στην ιδια κατασταση,εχς κι εγω ενα κοριτσακι ,ενα σκυλο κι ενα συζυγο που εχει κουραστει ν'ακουει

----------


## glamshine4ever

> glamshine4ever, θα πρεπει να αρχισεις να αποκλειεις πιθανοτητες καλη μου. Αυτο με το κολλημα του μυαλου, που ψαχνεις λεξεις, μπερδευεις κτλ συνεχιζεται? Γιατι σιγα σιγα με πιανει και εμενα και ξεχναω λεξεις, δεν μου ερχονται πολυ γνωστες λεξεις κτλ. Οπως και να εχει να ξερεις οτι το αγχος επιδεινωνει αυτα τα συμπτωματα αλλα οποιος σου πει οτι τα προκαλει και πιες δυο τρια zanax για να ηρεμησεις και κανα zoloft ή seroxat, κοφτον, σε απομακρυνει απο τη λυση του προβληματος σου. Θυμισε μου εν συντωμια ποια προβληματα συνεχιζουν να σε ενοχλουν. Μπερδεμα στη γλωσσα, μουδιασμα γλωσσα, εμβοες. Νοιωθεις ατονια; Εχεις τιποτα καψιματα στα ποδια? Βλεπεις καλα? Εχεις κανει πυρετους? Επισης πες μου αν εχεις ταξιδεψει σε τροπικες χωρες, στην Ασια και στην Αμερικη. Μπορει να μην ειναι lyme, εχει καμια δεκαρια μη σου πω και παραπανω μικροβια που μεταδιδονται απο τσιμπηματα κουνουπιων ή τσιμπουριων, καποια απο αυτα δεν σου κανουν ουτε καν σημαδι.



Αυτό με το μπέρδεμα μου έχει περάσει δεν το έχω πια, και να πω το μυαλό μου δουλεύει ξυράφι, το έχω τεστάρει σε πολλές φάσεις. Τώρα δεν έχω μουδιάσματα κτλ το μόνο που έχω είναι σαν ημικρανία έντονη πίεση στο κεφαλο κυρίως όταν είμαι εκτός σπιτιού, Σήμερα που ειχα ένα επαγγελματικό ραντεβού με πέθανε, και δεν με επιασαν 2 panadol....αυτο με ανησυχει που δε με πιάνουν τα παυσίπονα. Επίσης η πίεση τη νοιώθω και πάνω από τη μύτη στο κόκκαλο...αυτό ειναι 2 ημερών σύμπτωμα ακόμα "μωρό". Εμβοές τις έχω κανονικά. Σε τροπικές χώρες δεν έχω πάει. Οραση κτλ ειναι μια χαρά.....το τωρινό μου πρόβλημα είναι οι πονοκέφαλοι (πίεση)

----------


## faihkaps

> Αυτό με το μπέρδεμα μου έχει περάσει δεν το έχω πια, και να πω το μυαλό μου δουλεύει ξυράφι, το έχω τεστάρει σε πολλές φάσεις. Τώρα δεν έχω μουδιάσματα κτλ το μόνο που έχω είναι σαν ημικρανία έντονη πίεση στο κεφαλο κυρίως όταν είμαι εκτός σπιτιού, Σήμερα που ειχα ένα επαγγελματικό ραντεβού με πέθανε, και δεν με επιασαν 2 panadol....αυτο με ανησυχει που δε με πιάνουν τα παυσίπονα. Επίσης η πίεση τη νοιώθω και πάνω από τη μύτη στο κόκκαλο...αυτό ειναι 2 ημερών σύμπτωμα ακόμα "μωρό". Εμβοές τις έχω κανονικά. Σε τροπικές χώρες δεν έχω πάει. Οραση κτλ ειναι μια χαρά.....το τωρινό μου πρόβλημα είναι οι πονοκέφαλοι (πίεση)


glamshine,eixa diavasei oti mazi me to moudiasma kai ton pono sto magoulo,akolouthouse kai ponos sthn plath kai sto aristero podi,epeidh ta idia pathainvw ki egw,h magnhtikh pou ekanes htan auxena,h egkefalou?kai ta sumptwmata auta,ta exeis prwth fora, h ta eixes kai sto parelthon ksana?apanthse mou se parakalw...exw grapsei ki alla mhnumata,den fainontai?

----------


## glamshine4ever

> glamshine,eixa diavasei oti mazi me to moudiasma kai ton pono sto magoulo,akolouthouse kai ponos sthn plath kai sto aristero podi,epeidh ta idia pathainvw ki egw,h magnhtikh pou ekanes htan auxena,h egkefalou?kai ta sumptwmata auta,ta exeis prwth fora, h ta eixes kai sto parelthon ksana?apanthse mou se parakalw...exw grapsei ki alla mhnumata,den fainontai?


Ναι τα είχα αλλά δεν τα έχω πια. Δε μου είχαν ξαναπαρουσιαστεί στο παρελθόν. Εκανα μαγνητική αυχένα και σπονδυλικής όχι εγκεφάλου, δεν το θεωρούσε απαραίτητο ο γιατρός μετά τη νευρολογική εξέταση. Τι νομίζω εγω ...είναι σνα κάποιου είδους ψύξη ή πίεση στο συγκεκριμένο νεύρο που ξεκινάει απο το κεφάλι και πάει μέχρι το πόδι....θα έλεγα αν μπορούσες να μη σηκώνεις βάρη και το καλύτερο θα ηταν το κολύμπι....βέβαια μπορείς να πας να κάνεις τις εξετάσεις μήπως έχει μετακινηθεί κάποιος σπόνδυλος, αυτό φοβόταν και ο νευρολόγος μου....εσύ όμως έχεις κάνει αυχένα...

----------


## faihkaps

> Ναι τα είχα αλλά δεν τα έχω πια. Δε μου είχαν ξαναπαρουσιαστεί στο παρελθόν. Εκανα μαγνητική αυχένα και σπονδυλικής όχι εγκεφάλου, δεν το θεωρούσε απαραίτητο ο γιατρός μετά τη νευρολογική εξέταση. Τι νομίζω εγω ...είναι σνα κάποιου είδους ψύξη ή πίεση στο συγκεκριμένο νεύρο που ξεκινάει απο το κεφάλι και πάει μέχρι το πόδι....θα έλεγα αν μπορούσες να μη σηκώνεις βάρη και το καλύτερο θα ηταν το κολύμπι....βέβαια μπορείς να πας να κάνεις τις εξετάσεις μήπως έχει μετακινηθεί κάποιος σπόνδυλος, αυτό φοβόταν και ο νευρολόγος μου....εσύ όμως έχεις κάνει αυχένα...


to idio ki mena,h neurologos pou me eksetase mou eipe pws den einai neurologika ta sumptwmata kai den xreiazetai magnhtikh, alla na paw se orthopaidiko kai oti mou pei...kai etsi vrhkame thn khlh ston auxena,mikrh alla einai metaksu 4kai 5 spondulou mou eipe,kai giauto exw toses enoxlhseis,alla kai sth mesh exw mia mikrh olisthhsh tou teleitaiou spondulou...apla m'anhsuxouse pou otan me pianei o auxenas kai to kefali akolouthei kai h mesh,tis perissoteres fores,kai fovomoun mhpws to aitio vrisketai ston egkefalo.xthes omws ematha oti mporei na to kanei auto kai mono h khlh tou auxena,giati sto shmeio pou thn exw o nwtiaios muelos exei ton megalutero ogko kai etsi piezetai to neuro me to paramikro(reumata,stash swmatos,agxos,ktl)to thema einai oti perasa enan akoma paniko,giati to mualo mou prwta paei sta xeirotera kai meta sta pithanotera

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σε ολους!Εχω καιρο να μπω στο φορουμ...νιωθω κατι εδω & μια εβδομαδα & ηθελα την γνωμη σας μιας και εχει να κανει με το θεμα που συζητατε.....ξυπνησα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ενα βραδυ με μουδιασμενη την δεξια παλαμη χωρις να την εχω πλακωσει.Αυτο συνεχιζεται και την ημερα...ειναι κατι σαν ψιλοβελονιτσες,κατι σαν να παγωνει καπως αυτο το σημειο(και στις δυο παλαμες αλλα περισσοτερο στη δεξια).Σημερα το ιδιο το ενιωσα & στη δεξια πατουσα μου.....οπως λοιπον ενας υποχονδριος & αρρωστοφοβικος ανθρωπος(ειχα κανει ενα υπεροχο διαλειμμα ενος ετους....δεν ειχα ασχοληθει καθολου με αυτα...!),μπηκα στο ιντερνετ & διαβασα οτι αυτα που νιωθω ειναι απ τα συμπτωματα της σκληρυνσης...οπως καταλαβαινετε φοβηθηκα πολυ...παααρα πολυ!!Σκεφτομαι να παω σε νευρολογο,ακομα & σημερα αν μπορουσα....ειχε κανεις αυτα που σας εγραψα?......Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας....εννοειται οτι δεν ζηταω τη γνωμη "γιατρων" αλλα τη γνωμη ανθρωπων που μπορουν να καταλαβουν ποσο πολυ ποναει ο ψυχικος πονος οταν βαλει το μυαλο μεσα του οτι μαλλον πασχει απο καποια τετοια αρρωστια....αλιμονο....ειμαι χρονια μελος στο φορουμ & ετσι γνωριζω οτι εδω μεσα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που καταλαβαινουν τα ανθρωπινα συναισθηματα & τους φοβους και ειναι προθυμοι να βοηθησουν....

----------


## glamshine4ever

πιστεύω πως το πλάκωσες το χέρι σου και δεν το έχεις καταλαβει, εγώ το παθαίνω συχνά αυτό δεν είναι κάτι για να με τρομάξει

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δεν το πλακωσα...αυτο γινεται συνεχεια απ την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα....και την ημερα...τελος παντων...θα δω τι θα κανω...να ειστε ολοι καλα!

----------


## NikosK

Glamshine4ever αρνητικες και οι εξετασεις για lyme απο τη Γερμανια. Πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να ψαξω, εμβοες, μυωψιες συνεχιζονται κανονικα. Εσυ πως εισαι?

----------


## glamshine4ever

ευτυχώς ....εμένα συνεχίζονται τα συμπτώματα σε μεγάλο βαθμό, με κύριο τον πόνο στην αριστερή πλευρά του κεφαλιου. Εκανα και πανοραμική δοντιών και βρέθηκε ένας χαλασμένος έγκλειστος φρονιμίτης, αλλά ειναι απο την δεξιά. Περιτό να σου πω τι κλάμα έχω κάνει αυτές τις μέρες έχω φοβηθεί που δεν υποχωρούν...και επειδή υπάρχει διάχυτο το νεκρικό στοιχείο βλ.θάνατο παντελίδη....πιστεύω τα χειρότερα για μένα....

----------


## NikosK

Δεν εχει σχεση το ενα με το αλλο, μη το κανεις εαυτο στον εαυτο σου και συγκρινεις ανομοια πραγματα. Μηπως να κανεις μια μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι να ξεκαθαρισεις οτι δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο? Σκεφτομαι μηπως ο πονοκεφαλος ειναι επειδη το δουλευουμε συνεχως στο κοκκινο.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Σιγουρα θα επηρεάζει και αυτο τον πονοκέφαλο...για μένα είναι αυτό που σκέφτομαι όλη μέρα...αν δεν κάνω τις εξετάσεις να δω τι έχω δε θα ησυχάσω....μουδιάζω, πονάω κτλ και ένα σωρό άλλα συμπτώματα...και αρχίζω να είμαι σε πανικό...εχω ραντεβού εκ νέου με νευρολόγο και θα δούμε τι θα μου πει...αν δεν την γράψει θα πάω να την κάνω μόνη μου ρώτησα ειναι 230€

----------


## NikosK

Αμα δεν στη γραψει πες μου να σε στειλω σ αυτον που μου την εγραψε και εμενα. Δεν μπορει ομως να μην στη γραψει, θα στην γραψει σιγουρα. Να επιμεινεις. Αμα σου πει οτι δεν χρειαζεται ρωτα τον αν παιρνει αυτος την ευθυνη. Μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι ειναι πιο ευκολο να γραφτει απο μαγνητικη στον αυχενα να ξερεις. Και να του πεις να σου γραψει και σκιαγραφικο μαζι. Να την κανεις μια και καλη. Ολα καλα θα πανε..

----------


## faihkaps

> Δεν το πλακωσα...αυτο γινεται συνεχεια απ την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα....και την ημερα...τελος παντων...θα δω τι θα κανω...να ειστε ολοι καλα!


δεν ξερω με τι ασχολεισαι,ποια ειναι η δουλεια σου,ισως το εχεις κουρασει,μπορεις να κανεις ενα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα, να δεις τι γινεται,ισως ειναι συνδρομο καρπιαιου σωληνα...

----------


## faihkaps

> Σιγουρα θα επηρεάζει και αυτο τον πονοκέφαλο...για μένα είναι αυτό που σκέφτομαι όλη μέρα...αν δεν κάνω τις εξετάσεις να δω τι έχω δε θα ησυχάσω....μουδιάζω, πονάω κτλ και ένα σωρό άλλα συμπτώματα...και αρχίζω να είμαι σε πανικό...εχω ραντεβού εκ νέου με νευρολόγο και θα δούμε τι θα μου πει...αν δεν την γράψει θα πάω να την κάνω μόνη μου ρώτησα ειναι 230€


εγω glamshine4ever, ειχα μεινει στο οτι ειχαν υποχωρησει τα συμπτωματα σου,και μου ειχε δωσει θαρρος αυτο...σημερα με χτυπησε ο κρυος αερας καθως βγηκα ζεστη απ'το σπιτι και να σου παλι ο πονος στο μαγουλο και οι αρνητικες σκεψεις ξαναγυριζουν,ετσι μπηκα στο φορουμ να δω νεα σας...εκανες την μαγνητικη?πες μας τα νεα σου...

----------


## faihkaps

> Μακαρι, απλα διαβαζα στο ιντερνετ οτι μπορει να μη το δειξει η μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και να θελει κ αλλες μαγνητικες. Αυτο που δεν μου περναει το ελαφρυ σαν μουδιασμα στην αριστερα πλευρα του κεφαλιου και λιγο στο μαγουλο με τρελαινει. Το εχει νιωσει κανεις αλλος και να βασιζεται σε υπερμετρο ή συσσωρευμενο αγχος;


εγω εχω ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα και στην ιδια πλευρα,οταν με πιανει ενα απ'αυτα,φοβαμαι,το σκεφτομαι συνεχως και ακολουθουν και τα υπολοιπα ...

----------


## NikosK

Εμενα μου εχει περασει σε μεγαλο βαθμο αυτο με το μουδιασμα στο μαγουλο. Ξερω πως ειναι και ποσο τρομαχτικο ειναι.

glamshine4ever με εχουν ξετιναξει στις εξετασεις, αντιπυρηνικα αντισωματα για αυτοανοσα, νοσο του lyme, βουκελα, και αλλα πολλα.. Μαντεψε που κατεληξε σπουδαια λοιμωξιολογος. Πρεπει να με δει νευρολογος ή ψυχιατρος. Ενταξει....

----------


## faihkaps

> Εμενα μου εχει περασει σε μεγαλο βαθμο αυτο με το μουδιασμα στο μαγουλο. Ξερω πως ειναι και ποσο τρομαχτικο ειναι.
> 
> glamshine4ever με εχουν ξετιναξει στις εξετασεις, αντιπυρηνικα αντισωματα για αυτοανοσα, νοσο του lyme, βουκελα, και αλλα πολλα.. Μαντεψε που κατεληξε σπουδαια λοιμωξιολογος. Πρεπει να με δει νευρολογος ή ψυχιατρος. Ενταξει....


ola einai psuxologika telika....egw vriskw megalh anakoufish me thn energeiakh psuxologia,pathse sto google kai tha sou vgalei,egw akolouthw to fwtopoulo h ton robert hlia najemy,des ta video kai tha hremhseis amesws

----------


## NikosK

> ola einai psuxologika telika....


Eγω αυτο αρνουμαι να το αποδεχτω. Και θα συνεχισω να το ψαχνω.

----------


## faihkaps

> Eγω αυτο αρνουμαι να το αποδεχτω. Και θα συνεχισω να το ψαχνω.


des kai auto prin sunexiseis to psaksimo http://www.anew.gr/psychology/article.php?aid=73

----------


## glamshine4ever

Καλημερα και από μένα...το μούδιασμα μου εχει φύγει ισως οχι 100% ίσως πλέον το συνήθισα αλλά δε το λέω και σύμπτωμα πλεόν...έχω μόνο ημικρανίες, που περιορίζονται στο έξω μέρος του κεφαλιού, στο κρανίο και ξεκινάνε κυρίως από πίσω....οταν με φυσίξει αέρας ή βρεθώ σε υγρασία...δεν την παλεύω, πονάω πολύ και τα δόντια μου. Επίσης έχω υπνηλία....Εκανα πανοραμική δοντιών όλα είναι ΟΚ, την Τρίτη έχω να πάω σε νευρολόγο. Εχω περάσει πολύ δύσκολα αυτές τις μέρες δε μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα...

----------


## glamshine4ever

> Eγω αυτο αρνουμαι να το αποδεχτω. Και θα συνεχισω να το ψαχνω.


και γω θα έλεγα να σταματήσεις την αναζήτηση..τα έκανες όλα...τι άλλο να κάνεις?

----------


## NikosK

> Καλημερα και από μένα...το μούδιασμα μου εχει φύγει ισως οχι 100% ίσως πλέον το συνήθισα αλλά δε το λέω και σύμπτωμα πλεόν...έχω μόνο ημικρανίες, που περιορίζονται στο έξω μέρος του κεφαλιού, στο κρανίο και ξεκινάνε κυρίως από πίσω....οταν με φυσίξει αέρας ή βρεθώ σε υγρασία...δεν την παλεύω, πονάω πολύ και τα δόντια μου. Επίσης έχω υπνηλία....Εκανα πανοραμική δοντιών όλα είναι ΟΚ, την Τρίτη έχω να πάω σε νευρολόγο. Εχω περάσει πολύ δύσκολα αυτές τις μέρες δε μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα...


Κουραγιο glamshine4ever, ολο αυτο καποια στιγμη θα περασει και θα δεις οτι θα ερθει εκεινη η στιγμη που θα γραψουμε και ευχαριστα πραγματα για εμας. Ενημερωσε μας για το τι σου ειπε ο νευρολογος. Παντως αμα εχει μεινει μονο η ημικρανια για εμενα δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα. Ειναι πολυ συνηθες και εγω ειχα παλια. Οι εμβοες εφυγαν και αυτες?

----------


## glamshine4ever

Όχι απόλυτα...ερχονται και πάνε...κυρίως οταν ξαπλώνω απλά περιορίζονται είτε από το ένα αυτί ή το αλλο...η ημικρανία είναι βασανιστική!!! με πιάνει και με αφήνει, χτες πχ ημουν ΟΚ σήμερα πάλι είμαι χάλια....

----------


## faihkaps

> Καλημερα και από μένα...το μούδιασμα μου εχει φύγει ισως οχι 100% ίσως πλέον το συνήθισα αλλά δε το λέω και σύμπτωμα πλεόν...έχω μόνο ημικρανίες, που περιορίζονται στο έξω μέρος του κεφαλιού, στο κρανίο και ξεκινάνε κυρίως από πίσω....οταν με φυσίξει αέρας ή βρεθώ σε υγρασία...δεν την παλεύω, πονάω πολύ και τα δόντια μου. Επίσης έχω υπνηλία....Εκανα πανοραμική δοντιών όλα είναι ΟΚ, την Τρίτη έχω να πάω σε νευρολόγο. Εχω περάσει πολύ δύσκολα αυτές τις μέρες δε μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα...


ax, poso se katalavainw...eimai sigourh omws pws ola tha einai kala...pes mas ta nea sou meta ton neurologo

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

glamshine4ever ολα θα πανε καλα.Μην φοβασαι. ψυχολογικο ειναι! δεν εχεις τιποτα!

----------


## glamshine4ever

> glamshine4ever ολα θα πανε καλα.Μην φοβασαι. ψυχολογικο ειναι! δεν εχεις τιποτα!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το θάρρος που μου δίνεις. Το εκτιμώ παρα πολύ.Να σε έχει ο Θεός καλά και να έχεις υγεία!!!

----------


## faihkaps

glamshine4ever kalh sou mera...perasa mia vradia panikou(oxi pws twra eimai entaksei)eixa vgei eksw xthes se kapoia ekdhlwsh sthn plateia kai fusouse polu,eniwtha na me diaperna o aeras,enw eixa ntuthei kala pisteuw,kai pagwne h plath mou,mou perase gia ligo ottan hrta spiti kai meta pali ta idia olh nuxta,diavasa pws auto einai sumptwma ths sklhrunshs kai xeiroterepsa.exeis niwsei pote kati tetoio?shmera niwthw ektos apo ta murmigkiasmata,piasmenh olh thn plath mou

----------


## faihkaps

exw kanei auth th selida http://www.anew.gr/psychology/article.php?aid=73 selidodeikth kai th diavazw otan me pianei o panikos gia na hremw,diavase th,nomizw tha vreis polles apanthseis

----------


## NikosK

Εγω παντως νομιζω οτι βρηκα τι εχω και αυτο ονομαζεται βωρρελιωση ή νοσος του lyme. Πηρα σημερα τις απαντησεις απο το paster που ειναι θετικες (και ενω απο γερμανικο εργαστηριο που ειχα στειλει πριν δεν το ειχαν δειξει). Και το εχω και αρκετο καιρο αφου εχει φτασει να πειραξει το νευρικο μου συστημα. Αν ειχα σταματησει να το ψαχνω απο μονος μου περισσοτερο και ειχα μεινει στις απαντησεις περισσοτερων απο 30 γιατρων που με εξετασαν, ορθοπεδικων, ωρλ, οφθαλμιατρων, νευρολογων και ψυχιατρων, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα τωρα θα επερνα ζαναξ και σεροξατ. glamshine4ever ψαξε μεχρι να βρεις τι εχεις για να εχεις μια ελπιδα να το αντιμετωπισεις. Οτι και να ειναι θα το αντιμετωπισεις. Και ψυχολογικο να ειναι θα το αντιμετωπισεις, απλα πρεπει πρωτα να αποκλεισεις ολα τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## NikosK

faihkaps το πιασιμο στην πλατη σου δεν ειναι συμπτωμα ΣΚΠ. Τα μυρμηγκιασματα πρεπει να ειναι διευρυμενα και με διαρκεια.

----------


## glamshine4ever

> glamshine4ever kalh sou mera...perasa mia vradia panikou(oxi pws twra eimai entaksei)eixa vgei eksw xthes se kapoia ekdhlwsh sthn plateia kai fusouse polu,eniwtha na me diaperna o aeras,enw eixa ntuthei kala pisteuw,kai pagwne h plath mou,mou perase gia ligo ottan hrta spiti kai meta pali ta idia olh nuxta,diavasa pws auto einai sumptwma ths sklhrunshs kai xeiroterepsa.exeis niwsei pote kati tetoio?shmera niwthw ektos apo ta murmigkiasmata,piasmenh olh thn plath mou


ναι το παθαίνω...φαντάσου το πρωι άνοιξα το ψυγείο και με έπιασε....κοιτα, πολλά μπορεί να είναι τα συμπτώματα, μη το βλέπεις τόσο στενά. Εμένα πχ σημερα με πονάει το μάτι μου το αριστερό και πάλι το αριστερό ημισφαίριο περιφερειακά...αν βάλω συμπτωματα στο internet πολλα μπορεί να είναι. Μην πανικοβάλεσαι.

----------


## glamshine4ever

> Εγω παντως νομιζω οτι βρηκα τι εχω και αυτο ονομαζεται βωρρελιωση ή νοσος του lyme. Πηρα σημερα τις απαντησεις απο το paster που ειναι θετικες (και ενω απο γερμανικο εργαστηριο που ειχα στειλει πριν δεν το ειχαν δειξει). Και το εχω και αρκετο καιρο αφου εχει φτασει να πειραξει το νευρικο μου συστημα. Αν ειχα σταματησει να το ψαχνω απο μονος μου περισσοτερο και ειχα μεινει στις απαντησεις περισσοτερων απο 30 γιατρων που με εξετασαν, ορθοπεδικων, ωρλ, οφθαλμιατρων, νευρολογων και ψυχιατρων, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα τωρα θα επερνα ζαναξ και σεροξατ. glamshine4ever ψαξε μεχρι να βρεις τι εχεις για να εχεις μια ελπιδα να το αντιμετωπισεις. Οτι και να ειναι θα το αντιμετωπισεις. Και ψυχολογικο να ειναι θα το αντιμετωπισεις, απλα πρεπει πρωτα να αποκλεισεις ολα τα υπολοιπα.


καλα και η λοιμωξιολογος που πήγε τι είπε σχετικα...πχ αν ειναι lime τι κάνεις? ποια είναι η αγωγή. Συμφωνω μαζί σου θα το ψάξω γιατι δε μπορώ να ζω με την αβεβαιότητα του τι έχω....ασε που αυτό όλο μου προκαλει πολλά νεύρα τα οποία δε μπορώ να διαχειριστώ....

----------


## faihkaps

nikosk ,to piasimo to niwthw shmera xthes eixa entonh thn aisthsh tou pagwmatos,gia olh nuxta.murmugkiasmata niwthw tis teleutaies meres diaxuta pote edw pote ekei,xthes vradu se olo sxedon to swma mou,o panikos mou megalos asta

----------


## faihkaps

auto gia thn vwrreliwsh to diavasa ki egw kai epeidh exw skulaki sto spiti pou to kalikairi to episkeptontai tsimpouria, to skefthka ki egw,den kserw omws ti eksetaseis xreiazontai kai pou ginontai egw menw se eparxeia

----------


## NikosK

> καλα και η λοιμωξιολογος που πήγε τι είπε σχετικα...πχ αν ειναι lime τι κάνεις? ποια είναι η αγωγή. Συμφωνω μαζί σου θα το ψάξω γιατι δε μπορώ να ζω με την αβεβαιότητα του τι έχω....ασε που αυτό όλο μου προκαλει πολλά νεύρα τα οποία δε μπορώ να διαχειριστώ....


glamshine4ever τωρα περιμενω να την δω, αντιβιωσεις για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα μαλλον, γιατι εμενα εχει περασει το μικροβιο στο νευρικο μου συστημα. 

faihkaps δεν υπαρχει lyme στην Ελλαδα, γιαυτο ρωτησα τη glamshine4ever αν εχει ταξιδεψει αμερικη ή σε τροπικες χωρες.

----------


## glamshine4ever

πηγα στο νευρολόγο με εξέταση και πάλι (αλλος νευρολόγος είναι αυτος) του είπα τα συμπτώματα και μου έγραψε παυσίπονα θεραπεία για 5 μέρες...του ειπα για μαγνητική και δε μου έγραψε δε το θεωρεί σκόπιμο. Θα κάνω τη θεραπεία για 5 μέρες και βλέπουμε πάλι....

----------


## faihkaps

το ιδιο εκανα κι εγω σημερα,παλι εξεταση στη νευρολογο, δεν υπαρχει νευρολογικο προβλημα,ειναι λεει ψυχοσωματικα ολα,μια τις χιλιες να πεφτει εξω. Για μαγνητικη ουτε λογος, δε μου τη γραφει δεν χρειαζεται λεει.glamshine4ever ti ejetash sou ekane akrivws?me to sfuraki, tis velones, to perpathma stis mutes,fternes,koutso,me kleista matia ktl.h kai kati allo?enw proxthes milhsa me thn ksaderfh mou pou einai giatros kai tis eipa ola ta sumptwmata mou gia mia akoma fora,me kathusuxase kai me vevaiothta mou eipe pws einai to agxos mou,kai h klimakthrios sthn opoia mpainw mallon.meta to thlefwnhma hmoun mia xara,den enivtha tipota,perasan ola,alla gia 24 wres,xthes to vradu,fountwsan pali ta murmugkiasmata pio polla apo kathe fora,shmera prin fygw gia thn neyrologo eniwsa kai velonismata sth mesh otan eskupsa na valw ta papoutsia mou ki akoma ta exw...ti pausipona sou edwse? ki emena h ksaderfh mou mou eipe na pairnw 2 ntepon mazi otan eimai etsi kai na dokimasw kai kanena lexatonil twn 1.5ama me pianei panikos kai den mporw na koimhthw...kai na mhn to psaksw katholou pia to thema na to ksexasw

----------


## glamshine4ever

Ναι αυτη με το σφυράκι, με περπάτημα κτλ την κλασσικη νευρολογικη εξέταση...δε μου τη γραφει με τιποτα ειναι άδικα μου είπε...μου έγραψε το norgesic που ειναι χαλαρωτικό των σκελετικών μυών με αναλγητικό...σήμερα πήρα τα πρώτα για να δουμε...ειναι θεραπεία για πεντε μέρες

----------


## faihkaps

auta mou ta eixe dwsei prin xronia enas giatros,otan oi enoxlhseis pou eixa htan sthn dekdia meria tou swmatos mou,thymamai pws me eixan vohthhsei....glamshine4ever vlepw pws h egrafh sou sto forum einai apo to 2008,eixes enoxlhseis kai paliotera?

----------


## glamshine4ever

Ναι είχα διάφορα, πονοκεφάλους ειχα παλιά το 2003 εκτοτε δε με είχε ενοχλήσει το κεφάλι μου, ενδιάμεσα είχα στομαχόπονο και διάφορα άλλα με απανωτές εξετάσεις. Κάτι που λίγο με ενοχλουσε έβαζα τα χειρότερα στο μυλαο μου αν ακουσω καμια ιστορία αρρωστιας την σωματοποιώ αμέσως....τα γνωρίζω όλα αυτά...ειχα πάει σε ειδικό ψυχολόγο αλλά δε με βοήθησε. Κατά καιρούς περνάω περιόδους που όλα είναι ΟΚ. Αυτή τη φορά είναι 1 χρόνο περίπου με εξαίρεση τον Αυγουστο που όλο κάτι έχω, με πιο προσφατο αυτα που περιγράφω εδω

----------


## faihkaps

> Ναι είχα διάφορα, πονοκεφάλους ειχα παλιά το 2003 εκτοτε δε με είχε ενοχλήσει το κεφάλι μου, ενδιάμεσα είχα στομαχόπονο και διάφορα άλλα με απανωτές εξετάσεις. Κάτι που λίγο με ενοχλουσε έβαζα τα χειρότερα στο μυλαο μου αν ακουσω καμια ιστορία αρρωστιας την σωματοποιώ αμέσως....τα γνωρίζω όλα αυτά...ειχα πάει σε ειδικό ψυχολόγο αλλά δε με βοήθησε. Κατά καιρούς περνάω περιόδους που όλα είναι ΟΚ. Αυτή τη φορά είναι 1 χρόνο περίπου με εξαίρεση τον Αυγουστο που όλο κάτι έχω, με πιο προσφατο αυτα που περιγράφω εδω


καλησπερα glamshine4ever...πως εισαι?βοηθησε η τελευταια αγωγη του νευρολογου?πες μου αν θες νεα σου.μηπως εκανες μαγνητικη?

----------


## PenyP

Καλησπερα σας...εδω κ 6 μηνες περναω κ εγω ενα γολγοθα...εχω πειστει οτι εχω ΣΚΠ..κοιμαμαι κ ξυπναω σαν αρρωστη..μετα απο μια απωλεια ενος αγαπημενου συγγενικου προσωπου,εμφανισα μουδιασματα κ εμβοες...1 μηνα μετα εκανα μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου κ δεν εδειξε κατι πλην μιας εστιας που χαρακτηριστηκε το πιθανοτερο ως μη παθολογικη...παρολα αυτα τιποτα δν τελειωσε...εμφανισα καψιματα στο σωμα,συχνουρια,θεματα με την οραση,μουδιασμα στο μισο στομα κ στο γονατο κ τωρα εδω κ 3 μερες μυρμηγκιασματα σε συγκεκριμενα νευρα των ποδιων.να προσθεσω οτι πεταριζουν τα βλεφαρα μ κοντα 4 μηνες(στο ενα ματι απο πανω κ στο αλλο απο κατω))..καποια πηγαινοερχονται...καποια ομως ειναι μονιμα(οπως οι εμβοες)...ολοι οι γιατροι που εχω παει μ ελεγαν να ηρεμησω...μια ομως βρεθηκε να μ πει οτι εχω καποια παθηση κ να κανω παρακεντηση κ ενα σωρο εξετασεις...εγω κολλησα στην αποψη της μιας κ εχω σαλταρει..χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας! Ειμαι ζωντανη νεκρη καθε μερα..χανω τα καλυτερα μου χρονια...ειμαι μολις 28...

----------


## Mara.Z

Μήπως πρέπει να κανεις ενα full ckeck up μπας και έχεις κανένα αυτοάνοσο??
ξεκινα απο αιματολογικές για θυρεοειδή, λύκο, δερματολογικά κλπ, και πηγαινε σε ενα ρευματολογο. 

Αφου η μαγνητική είναι καθαρή, no problem. Να σου φυγει ο φοβος περί σκλήρυνσης. Πάρε καμια βιταμινούλα, πρόσεξε τη διατροφή σου, κάνε και λίγη γυμναστική, τρέξιμο σε κανένα πάρκο, κοντά στη φύση....

----------


## PenyP

Εχω κανει πολλες εξετασεις...αιματος κ θυρεοειδους...ηλεκτρομυογρ φημα χεριων,αξονικη οπτικου νευρου(εδειξε ελαχιστες αλλοιωσεις στο δεξι ματι πιθανον λογω μυωπιας)κ οπτικα πεδια...εχω τσεκαρει κ μαγνησιο..ακουογραμμα,καρδ ογραφημα...κ εχω παει κ γυναικολογο...συνολικα σε 3 νευρολογους εκ των οποιων η 1 με φοβισε..οι αλλες το αντιθετο...

----------


## PenyP

Ααα..εχω κανει τσεκ κ για ρευματοειδη αρθριτιδα...

----------


## Mara.Z

χμ αντισωματα σε ρευματολογο??

Προφανως δεν εχεις κατι σοβαρο! αλλιως τα σοβαρα κανουν μπαμ εξαρχης!
Παρε καμια βιταμινη D, μηπως έχεις χαμηλή φερριτίνη, Β βιταμίνες?
το μαγνήσιο είναι πολύ καλό όντως! και εγώ το παίρνω πού και πού. 
Διατροφή προσεξε, φαε λιγο κρεας παραπανω, και λαχανικά!
Κοιμάσαι καλά? σε νορμαλ ώρες? οχι ξενύχτια εννοω

----------


## PenyP

Με τις εμβοες ζοριζομαι με τον υπνο...αλλα ομολογω πως εχω παθει εμμονη με τη σκπ...σκεφτομαι μερα νυχτα αυτο το πραγμα..εχω διαβασει διαφορα στο ιντερνετ που λενε οτι μπορει η μαγνητικη να βγει καθαρη κ ομως να εχεις και κυριολεκτικα ειμαι απελπισμενη...

----------


## Mara.Z

Οκ δεν το ειδα για το RA test. ε τοτε μια χαρά!
Καλά έκανες και τα έκανες! εγώ είχα συμπτώματα για χρόνια που τα απέδιδα στην κουραση και την πιεση, τα αγνοουσα και τελικά το αυτοανοσο εκανε μπαμ σε μια φάση που στη ζωή μου έπρεπε να απογειωθώ και επαγγελματικά και προσωπικά. 
Μου πηρε 4 χρονια γεματα να το ρυθμίσω και με φαρμακα και με γυμναστική, και με διατροφή, και ομοιοπαθητική, και προσωπικο ψαξιμο στα ψυχολογικά μου...

----------


## PenyP

Μπορει το αγχος να μου προκαλεσει ολα αυτα; παντα ειχα νοσοφοβια αλλα ειχα καποια στανταρ συμπτωματα..αυτη τη φορα εχω χασει την μπαλα...τετοια εμμονη με τη ΣΚΠ..δεν τη χωραει ανθρωπινος νους...

----------


## Mara.Z

Βουιζουν τα αυτιά σου??
Ο θυρεοειδης σου δουλευει καλά?
και μενα βουιζει συνεχως το δεξι αυτι μου. Περσυ ειδικά πάρα πολύ, λες και κάποιος φυσαγε δυνατά μεσα στο αυτι μου, πολύ κουραστικο! Μου ειπαν να κάνω gluten-free diet να δω αποτελεσματα. Αν και δεν έχω κοιλιοκακη και μεχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κανει την αιματολογική για να τσεκαρω τα αντισωματα κοιλιοκακης. 
Εκοψα τα ζυμαρικά που τα έτρωγα πρω-μεσημερι-βραδυ και ναι οι εμβοες σταματησαν. Ψωμι τρώω αραια και που και οποτε τρωω μια καποια εμβοη υπαρχει στο αυτι μου, άρα την απεδωσα στην γλουτένη. Εχω θετικά αντισώματα σε άλλο αυτοανοσο, και λενε γενικα οτι η γλουτενη στα ατομα με αυτοανοσα πυροδοτει διαφορα αρνητικά. 
Για δοκιμασε για κανενα μηνα να κοψεις γλουτενη πειραματικά και πες μας αν θα βελτιωθεις...

----------


## PenyP

Αυτο δεν το γνωριζα...ναι θα το δοκιμασω για καποιο διαστημα...εχω κανει ενα σωρο δοκιμες..χαπια κ βιταμινες...θα δω κ αυτο τωρα...

----------


## Mara.Z

Γιατι τετοια εμμονη με τη σκληρυνση? υπαρχει κληρονομικότητα? πως σου κολλησε ??
Οχι οτι δεν σε καταλαβαινω... εγω περασα φάση που το μυαλο μου ηταν σαν αυγολεμονο, διασκορπισμενο στα 4 σημεια του οριζοντα, και έλεγα οτι παει, θα πάθω αλτσχαιμερ, εχω εγκεφαλοπαθεια, δεν μπορω να δουλέψω, να γραψω, ξεχναω ευκολα, μου δινουν ρεστα και ειμαι σαν καθυστερημενο χαζο...
Και τελικά πήγα σε νευρολογο και μου εδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικό, το έλεγα και σε άλλο ποστ εδω, και ΝΑΙ βλεπω διαφορά, αν και δεν το πιστευα, μαζευτηκε το μυαλό μου, σα να μπηκαν ολες οι σκεψεις σε κουτακια.

----------


## PenyP

Δεν υπαρχει καμια απολυτως κληρονομικοτητα στη σκληρυνση...απλα τυχαινει να γνωριζω καποια ατομα π εχουν κ επειδη στο παρελθον με κτ μουδιασματα με εστειλαν παλι για μαγνητικη με το φοβο της σκληρυνσης,εκτοτε μου εγινε εφιαλτης...μολις ακουγα για σκπ γενικα χλωμιαζα...κ τωρα που εμφανισα τα συμπτωματα ηταν το τελειωτικο χτυπημα..

----------


## Mara.Z

Στη γλουτενη μην την αντικαταστησεις με τα προιοντα χωρις γλουτενη, απλα προσπαθησε ενα μηνα να καταναλωνεις ψαρι, κρεας, φρουτα και λαχανικά. ΜΟΝΟ! 
Και τσεκαρε διαφορά!
αν σταματησουν οι εμβοες, τοτε απλα κάπου έχεις θετικά αντισώματα και πρέπει να προσαρμόσεις τη διατροφη σου ειδικά για αυτοανοσα.

----------


## Mara.Z

οχι βρε, μην αγχωνεσαι...
Και θετικά αντισωματα να έχεις στη σκληρυνση, και φαρμακα υπαρχουν για την επιβραδυνση, και διατροφή και ειδική γυμναστική και ολα. 
Για κρίση πανικού μού κάνει όλο αυτο που περιγραφεις...
Επειδή παρακολουθώ τη διατροφή ατόμων με σκπ, θα σου στείλω καποιες σελίδες στο φβ, είναι πολύ αυστηρη βέβαια η διατροφή τους, εστιαζει σε πρωτεινες και αμινοξεα, αλλά για αποτοξινωση και ενδυναμωση, έστω 3 μήνες το χρόνο, καλό θα σου κάνει. 

Αμα είναι να μας βρει ο θανατος, βγαινουμε αυριο στο δρομο, μάς χτυπάει ενα αυτοκινητο και τέλος. Θελω να πω, αμα ειναι να γίνει, θα γινει, ειναι το μονο σίγουρο, αυτο μάς περιμένει όλους! οποτε μην αγχωνεσαι, ειναι το μονο σιγουρο, δεν μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε.

----------


## PenyP

Σ ευχαριστω ειλικρινα πολυ...δλδ θεωρεις οτι δεν εχω κ οτι θα απεικονιζοταν στη μαγνητικη μου; (να σημειωσω οτι ειχα κανει κ αλλη μαγνητικη πριν 5 χρονια που ειχε βγει εντελως καθαρη)

----------


## Mara.Z

δεν μπορώ να σου στειλω μήνυμα... ποσταρω εδώ τα λινκς, αν θέλεις διαβασε τα!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/wahlsprotocol/
http://terrywahls.com/about-the-wahls-protocol/

δες και αυτην εδώ, δεν την έχω κανει αλλά λένε ότι βοηθάει πολύ σε ψυχολογικά θέματα
http://www.gapsdiet.com/

----------


## PenyP

Θα τις μελετησω καλα κ θα δοκιμασω σιγουρα πολλα απο αυτα...ευχαριστω ειλικρινα παρα παρα πολυ για το ενδιαφερον!!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Σ ευχαριστω ειλικρινα πολυ...δλδ θεωρεις οτι δεν εχω κ οτι θα απεικονιζοταν στη μαγνητικη μου; (να σημειωσω οτι ειχα κανει κ αλλη μαγνητικη πριν 5 χρονια που ειχε βγει εντελως καθαρη)


Ο νευρολογος που πηγα μου ειπε οτι η μαγνητικη δειχνει με ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ ΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΟΥ!
Εννοειται οτι θα εδειχνε, να μην σου μείνει καμια αμφιβολία. 
Σου ειπα, εγω έλλεψη συγκεντρωσης ειχα και φοβομουν οτι εχω εγκεφαλοπαθεια. Μου μιλουσαν και ημουν σαν ζομπυ, καθυστερημενο τελειως, έπρεπε να προσπαθησω να υπολογισω σωστα τα ρεστα που μου έδιναν. Το μυαλό μου ειχε γινει κυριολεκτικα ακατοικητο, να χαριτολογησω... λες και είχε πεταξει απο το κεφαλι μου και ειχε διασκορπιστει στα 4 σημεια του οριζοντα... Και εχω συγγενεις με αλτσχαιμερ, στα 80φευγα τους βέβαια, και μάνα με ψύχωση, και πατερα νευρωτικό. Αρα βαρυ κληρονομικό...
Και καταθλιψη δεν ενιωθα οτι έχω γιατι διαθεση για ζωη έχω, δυναμισμό έχω, ενεργεια εχω, θέλω να κάνω πράγματα! η ικανοτητα συγκεντρωσης μού έλειπε. 
Ε ο νευρολογος ειπε καταθλιψη. Μου εδωσε ενα αντικαταθλιπτικό και να βρω εναν ψυχιατρο να το δουλεψω καλυτερα, με δοσεις ή με συνδυασμό φαρμακων αλλα μου ειπε θα το δουμε σε ενα 3μηνο να τσεκαρουμε πως θα με πιασει το αντικαταθλιπτικο.

----------


## PenyP

Χαιρομαι πολυ που σε ακουω τοσο διψασμενη για τα καλα της ζωης!! Και ευχομαι να συνεχισεις ετσι!!! Αν πειστω οτι θα φαινοταν στη μαγνητικη θα ειναι ολα καλα..αλλα δεν πειθομαι...ειναι πολυ καθησυχαστικο για μενα αυτο που σου ειπε ο νευρολογος σου...μακαρι να μην ειναι κατι Θεε μου!!!

----------


## PenyP

Βεβαια οταν εκανα τη μαγνητικη δν ειχα τα πιο πολλα συμπτωματα...αυτο με ανησυχει..μηπως ηταν νωρις δλδ

----------


## Mara.Z

OΛΑ φαινονται στη μαγνητική!!!! χωνεψε το!!
Βρες αν τυχον εχεις θετικα αντισωματα σε αυτοανοσο, οχι οτι σημαινει ντε και καλά κατι, απλα θα προσεχεις λίγο παραπάνω, κανε και τη χωρις γλουτενη να τσεκαρεις αν σταματησουν τα βουητα και αναλόγως προσαρμοζεσαι!
σε μενα παντως τα βουητα οταν δεν τρωω γλουτενη σταματανε. 
Αμα φαω πχ μακαρονια, εστω και ολικης, μετα τα αυτια μου βουιζουν... τι να πει κανεις? ειναι πως αντιδρα ο οργανισμος. 
Και δεν το ειχα συνδεσει ποτε με τη γλουτενη, τα θεωρουσα μοντερνιες και βλακειες ολα αυτα.

----------


## PenyP

Η διατροφη παιζει σπουδαιο ρολο σε ολα...αυτο που μου ειπες,το αν εχω θετικα αντισωματα σε αυτοανοσα πως λεγεται σαν εξεταση;

----------


## Mara.Z

δεν υπάρχει μια εξεταση για ολα!
αλλη ειναι για λυκο, αλλη για ψωριαση, αλλη για λευκη, αλλη RA, άλλη για ΣΚΠ, άλλη για χασιμοτο ή graves, αλλη για κοιλιοκακη....
αναλογα με τα συμπτωματα κινεισαι...
εσυ που εχεις νευρολογικά, πρεπει να ψαχτεις σε νευρολογο ή ρευματολογο. Ψαχτηκες οποτε ολα καλά! Κοιτα και τη διατροφη, διαβασε τα λινκς να παρεις πληροφοριες, βρες τι σου ταιριάζει, κανε μια απο αυτες εστω για αποτοξινωση 2-3 μηνες, δεν λεω εφ'ορου ζωης, και αναλογως προχωρας!

----------


## PenyP

Ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ! Ας μην ειναι ΣΚΠ Παναγια μου!!!

----------


## faihkaps

peny, γεια σου!ειχα καιρο να μπω στο forum, δεν ξερω αν εχεις διαβασει προηγουμενα μηνυματα, μου και ποιο ειναι το προβλημα μου.τελικα εκανα κι εγω μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου,με τα χιλια ζορια μου την εγραψε ενασ γιατρος γιατι οσοι ειχα παει ελεγαν οτι δεν χρειαζεται και πως δεν υπαρχει λογος...οταν την εκανα ειχα εντονες ενοχλησεις σαν αυτες που αναφερω στα μηνυματα μου.η ξαδερφη μου που ειναι γιατρος μου ειχε πει να κανω την μαγνητικη με σκιαγραφικο,αλλα μονο αν δει κατι ο γιατρος την ωρα της εξετασης και κρινει οτι χρειαζεται αλλα δεν χρειαστηκε μου ειπε ,και ολα ηταν φυσιολογικα οπως αναφερει χωρις τιποτα παθολογικο.για λιγο καιρο ηρεμησα,αλλα καθε τοσο παλι τα ιδια,οπως και τωρα απο χθες κυκλοφορησα στον ηλιο το μεσημερι που εκαιγε πολυ και νασου παλι,θαμπωνουν τα ματια μου,εχω μουδιασματα και αδυναμια στην αριστερη πλευρα του σωματος μου(χερι ποδι κεφαλι).οι γιατροι νευρολογος,και δυο παθολογοι που γνωριζουν την περιπτωση μου λενε να το ξεχασω και πως ειναι απο αγχος.τι να πω η αληθεια ειναι πως φοβαμαι ακομα!!!

----------


## PenyP

Γεια σου faihkaps!χαιρομαι πολυ για την απαντηση σου...σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...κ εγω ηρθα διακοπες κ δεν μπορω μα ηρεμησω..τα προβληματα παραμενουν κ ειναι εκει για να μου χαλανε τη διαθεση...οι φοβοι μου δεν εχουν φυγει ακομα ουτε εμενα...κ δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω...

----------


## faihkaps

σε καποια αλλη συζητηση που ειχες παρει μερος αναρωτιωσουν αν μπορει ολα αυτα να ειναι απο το αγχος,δες αυτο,http://www.anew.gr/psychology/article.php?aid=73
και νομιζω πως θα πειστεις...ο γιατρος που με ξερει απο παιδι ειναι σιγουρος οτι οσα νιωθω ειναι απο συνεχες στρες.στοιχηματιζε στα παντα, οτι τη μαγνητικη την κανω τσαμπα,μονο για να μου φυγει η ιδεα(αν μου φυγει)και πως θα ειναι εντελως καθαρη...

----------


## blackcrow

> σε καποια αλλη συζητηση που ειχες παρει μερος αναρωτιωσουν αν μπορει ολα αυτα να ειναι απο το αγχος,δες αυτο,http://www.anew.gr/psychology/article.php?aid=73
> και νομιζω πως θα πειστεις...ο γιατρος που με ξερει απο παιδι ειναι σιγουρος οτι οσα νιωθω ειναι απο συνεχες στρες.στοιχηματιζε στα παντα, οτι τη μαγνητικη την κανω τσαμπα,μονο για να μου φυγει η ιδεα(αν μου φυγει)και πως θα ειναι εντελως καθαρη...


Χρήσιμο το λινκ. Πάρα πολύ καλό :)

----------


## Fleur

ρε παιδια και εγω με μουδιασμα στον αντιχειρα ειμαι 2 βδομαδες και....τωρα αρχιζω πραγματι να ανησυχώ. λετε να κανονισω κανενα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα. μαγνητική ειχα κανει πριν εναμισυ χρονο περιπου...ξερω γω...

----------


## Aerozol

Fleur τι κάνεις? Τι νέα με τις εξετάσεις σου? Εγώ επισκέφτηκα τον ψυχίατρο που με κούραρε από παλιά και με τον οποίο είχα πολύ καλή πορεία, μου άλλαξε την αγωγή σε cipralex και μόλις του είπα ότι φοβάμαι για ΣΚΠ μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά <<Όχι βρε μανάρι μου και 'συ..>>, καθώς η ΣΚΠ είναι η 2η πιο συχνή <<πάθηση>> των υποχόνδριων ένεκα της κοινής συμπτωματολογίας της και της δραματικότητας γνκ που εμπεριέχει...Μου συνέστησε να κόψω το ίντερνετ σε ό,τι αφορά την ασθένεια καθώς και τις συνεχείς κινήσεις ελέγχου αισθητικότητας (τσιμπήματα, κουτσό στο δρόμο κλπ κλπ). Δεν το έχω κόψει τελείως...Σήμερα για παράδειγμα ένοιωθω ότι το αριστερό μου χέρι αισθάνεται πιο ζεστό το χλιαρό νερό απ' ότι το δεξί...Α, και κάτι για να γελάσεις ελεύθερα, προχτές, σε μία από τις συνήθεις διαδικασίες ελέγχου της κίνησής μου, παραπάτησα στο δρόμο, έχασα την ισορροπία μου και έφαγα σαβούρα άνευ προηγουμένου, παρασύροντας το σταθμευμένο μηχανάκι στην άκρη του πεζοδρομίου, του οποίου έσπασα τον καθρέφτη...Με σήκωσαν οι περαστικοί, μετά από 10 λεπτά κατέβηκε ο ιδιοκτήτης, μου είπε αν έπαθε τίποτα το αμάξι μου κλπ, του είπα ότι δεν υπήρχε αμάξι, πεζή τον στούκαρα, και να μη στα πολυλογώ, με είπε βόδι και αρνήθηκε να πάρει τα χρήματα που προτιθέμην να του δωσω για τον καθρέφτη....

----------


## Fleur

χαχαχαχαχα χαζούλι ευτυχώς δεν χτυπησες σοβαρά. Εμένα δυστυχως το δαχτυλο μου επιμενει αλλα οι περισσοτεροι μου το λενε για τενοντιτιδα :/ τη δευτέρα θα παω στον νευρολογο φιλο μου - η αλήθεια βεβαια ειναι οτι ψυχολογικα ειμαι λιιιιιγο καλυτερα καθώς πηρα βολταρεν και εβαλα και ειναι λιγοτερο μουδιασμενο (δεν ξερω αν σου ειπα οτι χειροτερευει με καποιες κινησεις του αυχενα και επεκτεινεται και στον δεικτη η ενοχληση)...οσο για ΗΜΓ εκλεισα ενα να υπάρχει την ερχομενη παρασκευη και βλεποντας ...κοιτα ο γιατρος σου εχει δικιο. εμενα το ιντερνετ μου ειχε κανει στην αρχη ειδικα τραγικη ζημια σε σχεση με την σκπ

----------


## Aerozol

Αντε, περαστικά με την τενοντίτιδα. Θα πάρω την αγωγή και ευελπιστώ να ισιώσω σε κανα μήνα.Ρε παιδιά κανάς άλλος με τέτοια θέματα? Μάλλον είμαστε οι μόνες σε υποτροπή..χαχα

----------


## Fleur

νομιζω ναι και σε μενα δεν απαντησε κανεις άλλος...και συ λες τενοντιτιδα λοιπον ε;; τι να πω...

----------


## Aerozol

Εγώ επιμένω για επιπλοκές λόγω αυχενικού, αν και τα ορθοπεδικά δεν είναι της ειδικότητάς μου, εν πάση περιπτώσει ορθοπεδικό μάλλον θες και όχι νευρολόγο. Χαχ, έχω διαβάσει μία διδακτορική διατριβή για την σκπ. Γιατί δε μπορώ να στρωθώ να διαβάσω υλικό για τη δική μου εργασία...Τι πράμα είναι αυτό. Θα με κόψουν και εκεί να δεις μετά δράματα. Θα ξεχάσω και σκπ και ψυχοσωματικά και όλα....

----------

